# PFS #51: The Shadow Gambit



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 12, 2011)

Cast of Characters:

Dogan (Brutal Pugilist Barbarian 01) - PeteZero (on vacation)
Harken (Blight Druid 01) - vl.arandur
Lanel Brandain (Brass Dragon Sorcerer 01) - soulnova
Oero Farhelm (Fighter 01) - Keht
Kalenth Asturian (Ranger 01) - Helfdan

I'll go ahead and post up the intro, leaving it at a spot where those who are with us currently can start some RP. PeteZero (Dogan) is on vacation and as soon as he's back we'll jump into the action, closing the table to new recruits at that time.

GM Preferences (The length makes these look daunting but they're really not):

Try to post once a day (more is fine). If we go 24 hours w/out a post from a given player, I may post for you to keep the action going. I'll choose conservative actions unless you've given me specific instruction otherwise. If you're going to be out for more than a day or two - and you know about it ahead of time - try to let us know with an OOC.
For combat posts, my preference is that you post descriptive text as normal and put the mechanical crunch in a spoiler block. My maps will have X/Y coordinates - please post your characters' ending coordinates in your sblocks. I'll assume you're moving to avoid AoOs unless you tell me otherwise, but sometimes I'm dense so if you're concerned it won't hurt to tell me the path you're taking to get to your destination.
I'm fine with either the ENWorld Integrated Roller or Invisible Castle. If you use Invisible Castle, please use your character's full name in the roll and post the link in your action spoiler block.
In combat, post when you get a chance. I'll resolve actions in initiative order where it matters (flat-footed, etc) otherwise I'll put the round together in a way that seems to make sense and preserves the dramatic flair. This should keep the need to rework actions to a minimum. I prefer to resolve combats one round at a time.
No OOC thread for this one - please put your OOC comments in a spoiler block rather than using the OOC tag (which I find very intrusive).
One of the great things about PbP is that it's very liberating for role-play. Flesh out your characters, indulge in a little back and forth banter, ham it up! (I typically use a color for character speech and thoughts, putting speech in quotes and thoughts in italics; but this is not a requirement).


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 12, 2011)

It’s been nearly a month since Venture-Captain Drandle Dreng, a decrepit yet well-respected Pathfinder, instructed you to meet him dockside in Absalom. On arrival, Dreng herded you on to a Korvosa-bound merchant vessel and gave you a series of quick, stern instructions.

“One of my good friends, a merchant in the Varisian outcast’s haven known as Kaer Maga, sent me a very strange letter, which I need you to investigate. The merchant—his name is Horis Collgardie—tells me that the residents of Kaer Maga are very upset about the Society’s plan to build a lodge in their city and even further upset that the agents we sent are making trouble, stirring up the delicate balance of power that exists in the so-called City of Strangers. The trouble is, not the Decemvirate or any venture-captain I can find gave the okay to build a lodge there. We know it would be folly to do so—at least right now—and so this idea that Collgardie has that the Society is there and doing just that is worrisome. In a few weeks time, you’ll be in Korvosa. From there, book passage on a river ship for Harse, then travel overland to the road’s end at the cliffs below Kaer Maga—the so-called Twisted Door. There you must pay the Duskwardens to escort you through the Halflight Path to reach Kaer Maga. Once inside the city, find Collgardie and find out what he’s talking about. If there are Pathfinders in the city founding a lodge, tell them I order them to stop at once. If this is some kind of ruse, get to the bottom of it and do what you can to keep our Society’s good name in Kaer Maga—we may not be completely welcome there, but neither are we unwelcome. Let’s keep it that way. Any questions?”

~~~~~

From the moment the sun rose this morning and the dizzying Twisted Door opened at the bottom of the Storval Rise, you, your companions, and a handful of traveling merchants have trudged slowly up the myriad stairs, tunnels, cliffside paths, and underground ruins that make up the famous Halflight Path. On either side of you march several gruff-looking men and women wearing brown-and-gray uniforms, the right breast bearing a badge with their symbol: a golden arch on a midnight blue background. These are the Duskwardens, and it’s their duty to see you safely up the Path to Kaer Maga, hours and hours of climbing above you.

~~~~~

        *GM:*  Feel free to post up some RP as we await the arrival of PeteZero!


----------



## soulnova (Jul 12, 2011)

[sblock]Alright, this is how I'm supposed to write on OOC, right? I wanted to ask if we are doing 1 round of battle at a time. All the other PBP games I've played do "blocks" of 5 rounds during battle so we can resolve them quicker, but of course this would mean more work for the DM.[/sblock] 

Lanel looked quite bored. He had gone over and over again the instructions given to him but he was certainly wondering how the hell was he going to pull it off. He was not a warrior or a agile thief. He would surely need assistance and he should start looking for it. He sighed deeply while guiding the mule and his cart and looked back at his comrades.

He wasn't sure what to think about them yet, but they would have to learn how to work as a team to stop these so called pathfinder members in Kaer Maga. "Have any of you been to the City of Strangers before?" he casually asked to the others.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 13, 2011)

[sblock=soulnova]That's perfect! if you want you can add "=OOC" after the "sblock" inside the first brackets to give the spoiler the OOC title, but that's not at all necessary.

I prefer to run one round at a time; I've added this to the initial post.[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Jul 20, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Any word on the rest of the party? ? [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 21, 2011)

[sblock=soulnova]Keht and Helfdan are putting characters together, PeteZero still isn't back from vacation. Bad timing on my part, I guess, getting it started. We'll get there, though.[/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Jul 21, 2011)

The tall young man known as Kalenth walks stoically, unconcerned with the pace despite the weight of the iron-scaled cuirass he wears.  He studies the path, and their guides, with open curiosity.  He does turn to Lanel when he hears the question.  "Never been there before, but I am looking forward to it.  You?"


----------



## vl.arandur (Jul 21, 2011)

Harken snorts low in his throat in weary amusement. "Never been to this Kaer, but if you've seen one, you've pretty much seen them all." He plods along, his eyes dull as if actively refusing to take in the sights of the mountain track, Koshka weaving in and out of his feet in a pattern that would have tripped up a man unaccustomed to the behaviour. "I was born in one of the Kaeryat, or so says the whore who raised me, so far as she can be trusted to hold the memory. Not this one, though."


----------



## soulnova (Jul 23, 2011)

"Me neither. I've heard stories but I'm not sure if I could believe them" he answered  Kalenth and then turned to Harken. "Well, it's good to have someone who knows how things work out around there. If what I heard is truth we must get to the bottom of this lodge issue quickly before we attract any... unwanted attention."


----------



## vl.arandur (Jul 23, 2011)

"And if what _I've_ heard is true, unwanted attention is already upon us." Harken grins humorlessly at Lanel, baring his overly long canines at him. Koshka stops her endless curious wandering for a moment to stare also at the man, her eyes matching Harken's in amber hue. "But what else can we do, but proceed blindly onward into the abyss? Ought to be fun."


----------



## soulnova (Jul 23, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] What is Khoska? [/sblock]

Lanel sighs and nods "Oh well, I might have one or two tricks under sleeve that might help us.  But if things get too physical I'll have to leave you that one for you guys" He said looking ahead.


----------



## vl.arandur (Jul 23, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Sorry; Koshka is my familiar. Black cat.[/sblock]

Harken turns away, facing forward again. "I'm sure we can handle it; thanks."


----------



## Helfdan (Jul 24, 2011)

Kalenth laughs.  "I have had some experience in swordplay, I'll do my best.  But I have a feeling that for such a task, all our skills shall be needed."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 27, 2011)

*GM:*  Just waiting for [MENTION=70171]PeteZero[/MENTION] to return from his holiday . . . carry on!


----------



## PeteZero (Aug 4, 2011)

"Kaer Maga you say, any ideas what we could expect on our travels? It won't be something straight forward or?" Dogan asks.


ooc: So am back, back pain manageable, ready to roll.


----------



## vl.arandur (Aug 4, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Ha, ha, ready to "roll". :3[/sblock]

"Expect that which is not straightforward only," replies Harken, smiling grimly at the prospect.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 5, 2011)

You're making your way laboriously up the Halflight Path, escorted by Duskwardens and conversing quietly about the possible barriers to the mission with which you've been tasked by Venture-Captain Dreng.

Suddenly, and without warning . . .

        *GM:*  Perception Checks from everyone, please!


----------



## PeteZero (Aug 5, 2011)

Perception


----------



## vl.arandur (Aug 5, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Alerted by the narrator's sudden change in tone, Harken strains to perceive what the oncoming threat might be. :3[/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Aug 5, 2011)

Perception. (+2 vs goblinoids)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 6, 2011)

*Halflight Path Ambush - Surprise Round*

Oero's climbing the Halflight Path with the others, listening to their chatter with half an ear while keeping his Dwarven senses tuned to the underground surroundings. He hears a low pitched rumble a half second before an enormous chunk of masonry, well constructed brickwork on the west side of the passage, collapses. From behind it boil dozens of yowling, barking, and yipping creatures carrying swords and snarling viciously - goblins! In a matter of a few quick moments, the goblins are among the merchants and citizens with the Duskwardens desperately trying to fend them off. Just as you think to act, another chunk of masonry, this time from the ceiling, collapses and cuts you off from the rest of the traveling group. You find yourselves in a small passageway, cut off and under siege.

The Goblins take advantage of the precious moments it takes you to gather yourselves to repel their attack, moving into position. One of them hangs back, shouting and brandishing a wooden holy symbol . . .

        *GM:*  Harken, Kalenth, and Oero need to make Will Saves (DC12)     

[sblock=Combat Status]The Goblins moved (and cast) in the surprise round. Oero acts in the surprise round (if he makes his save), then we'll start at the top of Round 01 w/ Lanel.

I list combatants in their initiative orders (below the map). I post ACs so you can go ahead and determine whether or not you hit and roll your damage, putting in your description of your actions.

The large map is a section of the total area - I've attached a pic of the full area to the post, with the area covered by the combat map outlined. It's a little hard to see who's who on the map as is, but you can click the black bar to enlarge it. Kindly use coordinates in your posts for accurate positioning. The bad guys tokens are numbered in the top right corners; you can use either these numbers or their map coordinates to let me know which target(s) you're trying to affect.

Finally, I made my best guess as to character appearance for the tokens - forgive me for any mistakes (sorry about the lack of a beard, Keht - I don't have any good Dwarf beards for my software yet).







```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP      Condition[/u]
Lanel              12/12/10    00      Flat-Footed
Goblin 01          16/13/14    00      
Goblin S           14/14/11    00      
Harken             15/13/12    00      Flat-Footed
Goblin 02          16/13/14    00      
Koshka             15/14/13    00      Flat Footed
Goblin 03          16/13/14    00      
Goblin 04          16/13/14    00      
Goblin 05          16/13/14    00      
Oero               16/11/15    00      
Kalenth            17/12/15    00      Flat-Footed
Dogan              17/10/17    00      Flat-Footed
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Aug 6, 2011)

*Kalenth Asturien*

Will Save


----------



## vl.arandur (Aug 6, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]<o o> Oh... that was not a good roll. Well, now I need to know what the spell does.[/sblock]

Harken is caught by surprise, and, despite his best inclinations, turns momentarily to face the source of the fell chanting. He struggles to lose one of his sickles and swing at the foe bearing down at him.

Koshka stands behind Harken's leg and hisses indignantly at the beast.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 9, 2011)

*GM:*  [MENTION=6678799]Keht[/MENTION]: You with us here?


----------



## soulnova (Aug 10, 2011)

[sblock] Sorry for the delay [/sblock]

"Oh shi-" Lannel is confronted by the two Goblins. He tries to move away (5ft step) from the Goblins to 8F and casts Color Spray (Will DC 15) on them. "I need assistance here!"  he laughs nervously.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 10, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]No problem - you didn't actually hold anything up as Oero is the only one who can act (not surprised). If I haven't heard anything from him by tomorrow AM I'll NPC him for this fight and then likely drop him if Keht's still not around by then.)[/sblock]


----------



## Keht (Aug 13, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]
Sorry everyone, never saw it start, guess I need a will save.  Will catch up on everything tomorrow.
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 13, 2011)

Harken, Kalenth and Oero feel the will of the female Goblin seep into their thoughts, infusing them with lethargy. Harken succumbs, swaying on his feet then falling to the ground as his eyes drift closed. Kalenth and Oero manage to fight off the effects of the sleep spell and remain on their feet.

        *GM:*  Oero gets an action in the surprise round, then we'll move on to round one.     

[sblock=Combat Status]


```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP      Condition[/u]
Lanel              12/12/10    00      Flat-Footed
Goblin 01          16/13/14    00      
Goblin S           14/14/11    00      
Harken             15/13/12    00      Prone, Unconscious
Goblin 02          16/13/14    00      
Koshka             15/14/13    00      Flat Footed
Goblin 03          16/13/14    00      
Goblin 04          16/13/14    00      
Goblin 05          16/13/14    00      
Oero               16/11/15    00      
Kalenth            17/12/15    05      Flat-Footed
Dogan              17/10/17    16      Flat-Footed
```
[/sblock]


----------



## vl.arandur (Aug 13, 2011)

Koshka, seeing her master fall limp, hisses at the nearest attacker before promptly hiding under his arm.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 13, 2011)

Oero yells in surprise as he shakes off the effects of the sleep spell and claws his falcata from its scabbard, preparing for a fight.

Lanel exclaims as well, but reacts more quickly than his fellow Pathfinders. Getting a quick jump on the Goblins, he takes a short step back, teeters on the edge of a yawning abyss before catching his footing and uttering arcane words. He throws a handful of brightly colored sand at the two goblins facing him; one drops bonelessly to the ground, but the other shakes off the effects and grins toothily at the mage before stepping up to attack. He lashes out with a shortsword, drawing a shallow cut along Lanel's breastbone.

From the shadows to the southeast a crossbow bolt flies, punching through Dogan's armor and into his side.

The Goblin standing over Harken's sleeping form looks down on the Druid for a moment, shrugs and steps up to swing at the barbarian. The sword also finds its way through the tough scale mail, the tip tickling Dogan's ribs but doing little damage.

Kashka hisses at the Goblin as it passes, then slinks under Harken's arm.

The Gobs facing Kalenth and Oero cry out as they strike in unison; Kalenth's foe misses his mark, but the Dwarf's opponent slams home a solid blow.

        *GM:*  [MENTION=6678799]Keht[/MENTION], [MENTION=11732]Helfdan[/MENTION], [MENTION=70171]PeteZero[/MENTION] - Oero, Kalenth and Dogan are up!     

[sblock=Combat Status]






```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP      Condition[/u]
Lanel              12/12/10    01      
Goblin 01          16/13/14    00      
Goblin S           14/14/11    00      
Harken             15/13/12    00      Prone, Unconscious
Goblin 02          16/13/14    00      
Koshka             15/14/13    00      
Goblin 03          16/13/14    00      Prone, Unconscious,
                                       Blind, Stunned (5 Rnds)
Goblin 04          16/13/14    00      
Goblin 05          16/13/14    00      
Oero               16/11/15    04      
Kalenth            17/12/15    00      
Dogan              17/10/17    06
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Keht (Aug 14, 2011)

Oero snorts and yells "in the name of Apsu I will destroy you vile beast".  He swings his Falcata at the goblin directly in front of him.

[sblock=Mechanics]
Falcata has crit 18-20, crit threat on first roll, 16 to confirm.  If no crit than damage 8, otherwise 13
[/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Aug 14, 2011)

Kalenth growls, angry with himself at being surprised by goblins.  He tears his sword out of it's scabbard, and swings it at his foe, both hands on the hilt.


----------



## PeteZero (Aug 14, 2011)

Dogan, being hurt, cannot stand it any longer. He lets his anger through, flying into a rage and power attacking the goblin in front of him.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 14, 2011)

*Round Two!*

The Pathfinders' response to the goblin ambush is swift and brutal; in a matter of seconds three of the attackers are reduced to bloody corpses, and a fourth is lying in an unconscious heap. But the life of a Goblin is brutal, and a violent end is all most of them hope for. The remaining Goblin Warrior and the Shaman show no signs of retreating!

        *GM:*  Lanel is up!     

[sblock=Combat Status]

```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP      Condition[/u]
Lanel              12/12/10    01      
Goblin 01          16/13/14    00      
Goblin S           14/14/11    00      
Harken             15/13/12    00      Prone, Unconscious
Goblin 02          16/13/14    00      Splattered
Koshka             15/14/13    00      
Goblin 03          16/13/14    00      Prone, Unconscious,
                                       Blind, Stunned (5 Rnds)
Goblin 04          16/13/14    00      Splattered
Goblin 05          16/13/14    00      Splattered
Oero               16/11/15    04      
Kalenth            17/12/15    00      
Dogan              17/10/17    06      Raging
```





[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Aug 15, 2011)

"_I'm so glad I'm not a woman"_ he take his hand to the wound of his chest and
 gives a step back (G7) moving away from the remaining goblin. "Dogan, I'll leave this one to you. Let's silence that goblin bitch" he smiles at Kalenth and Oero.

He shoots at the shaman with his Light Crossbow.

[sblock] Dismiss the second 1d20. Still getting the hang of the roller here. xP [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 16, 2011)

Lanel's bolt flies wide of the mark, leaving the shaman free to return fire; her bolt flies true. Young Lanel gasps in pain as the bolt punches a hole in his shoulder.

The sole standing goblin warrior makes a brave face of it, looking full on at the raging barbarian in front of him and screaming his defiance as he swings his shortsword! Luckily, the goblin is off balance and the blow is weak . . . Dogan barely feels it through his thick scale mail.

        *GM:*  All of the other Gobbos are out of the fight, so the entire party will act before the Shaman and Gob 01 go again. Go ahead and post as you get a chance; I'll sort it out according the initiative order and dramatic effect!     

[sblock=Combat Status]

```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP      Condition[/u]
Lanel              12/12/10    06      
Goblin 01          16/13/14    00      
Goblin S           14/14/11    00      
Harken             15/13/12    00      Prone, Unconscious
Goblin 02          16/13/14    00      Splattered
Koshka             15/14/13    00      
Goblin 03          16/13/14    00      Prone, Unconscious,
                                       Blind, Stunned (5 Rnds)
Goblin 04          16/13/14    00      Splattered
Goblin 05          16/13/14    00      Splattered
Oero               16/11/15    04      
Kalenth            17/12/15    00      
Dogan              17/10/17    06      Raging
```





[/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Aug 16, 2011)

Kalenth raises his blade and charges at the shaman, slashing fiercely once more.


----------



## Keht (Aug 16, 2011)

Oero watches the carnage around him and claps.  "There is nothing else for me to do, Apsu has served us well."


----------



## PeteZero (Aug 16, 2011)

Dogan swings again powerattacking the goblin in front of him.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 16, 2011)

*Combat Over!*

As quickly as it started, the brutal fight is over. As the last goblin falls to Dogan's sword, you hear rock shifting and gravel sliding. A Duskwarden makes his way through the collapsed wall in short order and gazes at the carnage for a moment before moving to one of the bodies and kicking it over with a non-committal grunt.

“Haven’t seen these here in a long time,” he says, then turns to you and apologizes. “Our duty is to keep our charges safe—we failed. We’ll have to shut down the Path for a while so we can plug these holes again and figure out where these goblins came from.”


----------



## Helfdan (Aug 16, 2011)

Kalenth wipes his sword clean on the shaman's rags.  His eyes widen at the Duskwarden's words.  He responds in his youthful but quite deep voice.  "Excuse me, sir...  do you mean to say we cannot proceed to the Kaer?  We are on a mission of great urgency!"


----------



## vl.arandur (Aug 16, 2011)

Koshka lets out a plaintive meow, pawing at Harken's sleepy face in concern.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 16, 2011)

Lanel groans "See? This is what happens when I try to hit something." he looks down at his wound. "Well, THAT one is still alive" he points at the goblin he knocked out with his magic. "I'm sure we could make it talk. On the other hand, I really need someone to look at this wound..." he said pointing at his aching shoulder. He will walk over to Harken to make sure he's alive and well.

_If_ the rest agrees to tie up the goblin, he will hang it on the edge of the abyss. "Rise and shine, my ugly little friend!"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 17, 2011)

Harken groans and tosses a little, but wakes after a moment of Lanel's poking and prodding.

"Hmph. It's better to go up than down at this point, and we'll not leave you to idle your time away here on the Path. We'll have you within the city walls in another four or five hours . . . assuming the Goblins leave us alone from here on out," the Duskwarden replies to Kalenth's query. "You might as well just drop that one over the edge, there," he says as he notices Lanel beginning to tie up the last Goblin. "We suffer none on the Path as don't have our permission to be here; he's done for anyway."


----------



## PeteZero (Aug 17, 2011)

*"Alright, but before moving on, I got hit quite a bit, could anyone please heal me up a little bit?"* Dogan asks.


----------



## Helfdan (Aug 17, 2011)

Kalenth nods gratefully at the Duskwarden, then kneels by Harken's side, helping the druid sit up as he offers a waterskin.  "Easy, there, friend.  They're done for.  But I suspect you have a couple of prospective customers."  He smiles as he gestures at Lanel and Dogan.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 17, 2011)

Lanel sighs and shrugs. "Oh well" he lets the goblin slide into the nothing below. "Yes, I would like some healing please" 

"You got us worrying Harken. You and I should be letting the rest handle the swords for a while, heh."


----------



## vl.arandur (Aug 18, 2011)

"Hmm?" Harken sits up woozily, looking around, his hand instinctively going to the cat, who nuzzles against it contentedly. He quickly realizes what happened, and curses softly. "All the goblins are gone, then?"

[sblock=OOC]Ocrap, I'm the _only healer?! D: I'm a Blight Druid, guys! I only have one healz![/sblock]_


----------



## soulnova (Aug 18, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Better reason for both of us to stay away from harms way. ;D We should make clear to the party what are our skills and strengths. Lanel is mainly a bluff character Silent Image/Color Spray and other small tricks at the moment. Not really offensive. Can we ask for a healer npc? xD [/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Aug 18, 2011)

Dogan sighs, *"not good, I am for the frontline, but with no healing available, will probably more use my sling - just to stay safe." *He doesn't look happy at the prospect sitting in the back-bench.


----------



## Keht (Aug 19, 2011)

Oero looks at Dogan,"I hope one day the most power Apsu will allow me to heal my allies.  For now I must be content with bringing his justice through steel."

[sblock=ooc]
Oero will assist in kicking over goblin bodies if need be.
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 19, 2011)

OOC: Gotta head to work - will update this evening with results of searching the goblins and looking around. Feel free to continue the great RP!


----------



## PeteZero (Aug 19, 2011)

*"Thanks, hope we won't too many fos then,"* Dogan responds, not confident to continue being thus hurt.


----------



## vl.arandur (Aug 19, 2011)

Harken shakes his head in resignation. "Every time I come to one of the Kaeryat, disaster strikes. Why should I have expected this time to be any different?


----------



## soulnova (Aug 19, 2011)

Lanel check the Shaman to see if there's nothing he would use from her. Once the goblins are searched, he will kick them over to the edge with the help of Oero.

"Come on, there's no need to be pessimist" he nudges Harken in the side. "We just need to be more careful from now on." he gets again on his cart, ordering his mule to move. "Who knows? If I see them again, I might run them over with Griselda" he pointed at the mule and laughed. "Dogan, hop on. There's no need for you to walk around wounded like that"

[sblock=OOC]Totally offtopic. Does anyone suddenly has a different layout for the forum? I got online this morning and everything is white and lilac now.  [/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Aug 19, 2011)

"Thanks, yep, that would be better." And hops on. 
[sblock=OOC]Same here, looks a bit, hm, ugly. [/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Aug 19, 2011)

*Kalenth*

The young warrior from Andoran takes some bandages from his pack and approaches Lanel.  "I know no magic, gentlemen.  But sometimes skill can be of use."

He dresses Lanel's wounds, then does the same for Dogan (and Oero if needed).  

"I cannot believe I was surprised by those little bastards.  I trust we shall be able to evade further ambuscade."

[sblock=OOC]
Starting long term care on all those wounded.  Taking 10 for 16 
[/sblock]


----------



## vl.arandur (Aug 19, 2011)

"You go ahead and work on avoiding ambuscade, comrade." Harken grins a little and walks alongside the mule, his hand on its back, Koshka avoiding the hooves as she can.


----------



## Keht (Aug 20, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]yes, they changed something... not sure what I think yet but I know I didn't like the all black things.[sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 20, 2011)

Lanel's quick search of the goblin shaman turns up a full potion bottle and a light crossbow with 8 bolts. The bottle is engraved with a picture of a man on his knees, arms raised to the sun. As the young sorcerer is rifling the shaman's belongings, Oero gazes around the area of the ambush, noting that this is a well-engineered and fairly complicated trap; that wall collapse wasn't easy to rig.

The Duskwardens gather the body of the one merchant who died in the ambush and continue to guide you and the other travelers up to the top of the Halflight Path. Four hours after the fight, you reach a bunker-like complex just outside the entrance to Kaer Maga. The city is enormous. In all directions, you can see that every inch of it is covered in buildings: cliff side buildings, buildings built atop thin balconies around the interior of the walls themselves, and buildings crammed together on the floor of the ancient ruin. Except for the lake at the center of the city, the entire city is drowned in permanent twilight. Even the lake will receive full sunlight only at midday.

OOC: OK, you've made it to Kaer Maga. It's a few minutes before sunset . . . what's the plan?


----------



## Helfdan (Aug 20, 2011)

"We had best find an inn to rest for tonight.  We can seek our informant come morning."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 20, 2011)

Lanel whistles surprised at the size of Kaer Maga. "That's not how I imagined it"

Lanel nods at Kalenth "Yeah, I think you are right. If this _Horis_ is actually trying to make a lodge for the society, we might even come across him while looking for a place to stay, heh." Lanel will then help to find an inn.

He offers the Light Crossbow and bolts to whoever is in need of ranged weapon.

Once that's done, he will try to check the potion he found with Detect Magic+Spellcraft.


----------



## PeteZero (Aug 21, 2011)

"Night's rest would be welcome," Dogan comments, eager to get some sleep and treat his wounds.


----------



## vl.arandur (Aug 21, 2011)

"Indeed," Harken mutters, in a newly bad mood at the sight of the loathéd Kaer. Cities always did this to him to an extent, but none more so than the cramped, seething masses of flesh and stone that were the Kaeryat. Personally, he'd sooner sleep in a tree somewhere, but he was in civilization, and he must act civilized to some degree. "Stand by me, Koshka," he says to his cat, picking her up tenderly, "lest some urchin decide you'd make a good meal."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 22, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Sorry for the slight delay. I was trying to figure out where the Halflight Path enters Kaer Maga - I thought I'd read it in the Kaer Maga sourcebook, but I can't find it now. So I'm going to say you're coming in through the Warrens.[/sblock]

As the Duskwardens leave you and you discuss your next move - eventually deciding to find lodgings and bed down until tomorrow - you begin to notice your immediate surroundings. You are in a huge nest of ramshackle buildings, piled haphazardly atop one another, spilling together to form narrow alleys branching off from the main thoroughfare in bewildering fashion. There are several raggedy looking youth eying you sidelong, plainly arguing about something. Finally one grimy youngster of indeterminate gender approaches.

"Greetings, sirs! New to the city? All respect and honors, gov, but you’re not. No one is. These walls have seen wonders that would turn you or me to dust, and they’ll see more after you’re gone. No sir, Kaer Maga may be new to you, but you’re nothing new to Kaer Maga. Ten thousand years she’s slept here, and still we’ve yet to wake her. Some would say as we’re her dreams, on account of our strangeness, but I don’t buy that. I say we’re her children, though a fat lot of good that does us. See, the city, she’s like a giant insect who’ll devour her young without a second thought. In here, there’s none who will so much as bother to forget you when you’re gone. You’re nothing. I’m nothing. And these warrens will be our tomb.

“Why the long face, chum? This is home. And besides, you’ve got me. And for a fiver a day, I’m your new best friend.”


----------



## soulnova (Aug 22, 2011)

> “Why the long face, chum? This is home. And besides, you’ve got me. And for a fiver a day, I’m your new best friend.”




[sblock=OOC]5 coppers?[/sblock]

"Are you really?" Lannel questions the veracity of the kid's words but nodded anyway "We will see about that then. Before anything, I'm guessing you have a name" he said giving the kid a long look.


----------



## vl.arandur (Aug 22, 2011)

Harken raises an eyebrow at the walking dirtpile, under which might be some sort of child, and holds Koshka yet closer, stroking her. "You see what I mean?" he says to her under his breath, letting Lannel take point regarding interaction with the urchin.


----------



## Keht (Aug 22, 2011)

Oero quietly stands back, on guard but relaxed.


----------



## Helfdan (Aug 22, 2011)

Kalenth's hand drifts closer to his sword-hilt, as he looks around to make sure no ambushers are approaching from behind them.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 24, 2011)

soulnova said:


> "Are you really?" Lannel questions the veracity of the kid's words but nodded anyway "We will see about that then. Before anything, I'm guessing you have a name" he said giving the kid a long look.




The ragamuffin looks perplexed for a very brief moment, but recovers quickly. With only the slightest trace of sarcasm - truly almost undetectable - he replies, "Oh! Please forgive my lack of manners, sirrah. I am Gav Nahli, freelance greeter in this fair city. And you are . . .?"

[sblock=OOC]From what you can tell, the youngster is exactly what he seems - a street kid looking to make a quick penny (or five).



soulnova said:


> [sblock=OOC]5 coppers?[/sblock]



Yep.[/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Aug 24, 2011)

The tall Andoran smiles at the urchin.  "You want to earn your coppers, lad?  Guide us to an inn at a cleaner part of town, and they're yours."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 24, 2011)

Gav looks knowingly at the group of puissant heroes, sizing you up. "Not wanting to give out your names, hey? Well, I can understand that, _sirrah_. What's your pleasure . . . rest? Relaxation? 'Sins' of the flesh? It makes a difference here, _sirrah_." He pauses to look you over again. "Rest for you, I think. You look to have had a hard trip up the Path. OK, follow me, try to keep up, and ask questions as you will . . . we want you to get your money's worth after all!"

OOC: A slight pause here for any PCs who want to chime in. We'll get you to the inn and rested tomorrow AM, and on to the quest for your Merchant.


----------



## vl.arandur (Aug 24, 2011)

Harken actually chuckles a bit at the lad's sense of humor. "Rest, relaxation, sins... do we have to choose just one?" He follows, slightly more at ease in the city.


----------



## PeteZero (Aug 24, 2011)

Dogan relaxes a bit, hoping the lad won't guide them into a trap. _Keep your eyes open_, these thoughts run through his mind.


----------



## Helfdan (Aug 24, 2011)

"The name's Kalenth, son.  Anything interesting going on in the Kaer, lately?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 24, 2011)

The young boy chatters almost non-stop as he leads you efficiently through the bustling crowds of the Warrens, giving you little snippets of trivial information as you go. He is plainly intimately knowledgeable regarding the ins and outs of the city - at least this part of it - and leads you confidently through the narrow alleys. Wooden building appear to lean dangerously into the streets, or simply join together above, blocking out what little evening light there is. Eventually, though, you come out of the Warrens to an astounding sight.

"Ah, this here's Bis! You've not heard of the fabled 'Balconies of Bis?' Well, feast your eyes, _sirrah_! It's a grand sight, is it not?"

It's almost too much for your eyes to take in . . . Between the outer and inner walls of Kaer Maga is a vast, hollow space. Hollow, but not empty, as dwellings and other building of all sorts completely line the ground and walls. Like crabs in a bucket climbing over one another to escape, the constructions have been built atop one another, those higher up reaching farther out into the emptiness - presumably to have an unobstructed view of the ground.

Once you've overcome your initial surprise, Gav leads you into the area. "Just a bit farther now . . . the inn's just over this way." Another 15 minutes of walking brings you to the door of the 'Three Widows' inn - a relatively clean looking establishment run by a portly woman with graying hair and a cheerful disposition. Her eyes light as Gav enters with you, and she quickly sees you settled into whatever arrangement of rooms you desire.

A night's rest has you feeling better - though not completely recovered, of course - and ready to proceed with your quest.


----------



## vl.arandur (Aug 24, 2011)

Struck by a notion, Harken palms a silver piece to Gav before he leaves, muttering to him, "Stay close enough to hear me if I call for you these next few days. We may have need of you yet."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 24, 2011)

"Wait, we still need healing. My shoulder is killing me." he waves with his good arm motioning Gav closer "Is there a temple with people of faith who can help us with this? What good gods do you worship around here?" 

Lannel will pick any Neutral, Neutral Good or Chaotic Good temple to ask for a healing service. 

[sblock=OOC]Casting Cure Light Wounds would be 10gp, right?[/sblock]

After that, he's free to look for Horis or... the messenger he was supposed to meet. He will give a quick glance to his Andoran comrades. 

[sblock=OOC]By the way guys, who else is Andoran?[/sblock]


----------



## Keht (Aug 24, 2011)

"My Friend, we have no time for sin for we are here not to please the flesh.  Please can you tell me where perhaps I could acquire a map of this city.  Maybe a few copper pieces would give you the proper motivation to point a few things out on that map?"

[sblock=OOC]I want to basically get directions to the NPC we are looking for.  See if he knows anything about Horis.  Perhaps hit him to see if he has heard any talk in the city about pathfinders. [/sblock]

[sblock=Edit]oops, didnt see we were on page 6.  Still think I am in context, if not ignore this post[/sblock]


----------



## vl.arandur (Aug 24, 2011)

Harken blinks at Oero, eyebrows raised, but decides to let sleeping dogs lie. Evidently humor is to be found in short supply in this comrade.


----------



## Helfdan (Aug 24, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]
Everyone would have recovered 2hp last night.  If today all we do is wander te city, with no fighting or running, everyone recovers 4 more hp by tomorrow am.  Just FYI. [/sblock]

Kalenth addresses the innkeeper.  "Excuse me, goodwife.  Would you know where we can find the merchant Horis Collgardie?  We have some business with the good fellow."


----------



## PeteZero (Aug 24, 2011)

[sblock=ooc] Dogan will buy some healing for 10gp
btw, he is andoran[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 25, 2011)

soulnova said:


> "Is there a temple with people of faith who can help us with this? What good gods do you worship around here?"




"Just like every other business in Kaer Maga, friend - they're all over the place!"

OOC: Just let me know who wants healing, make the rolls and deduct the 10 GP.



Keht said:


> "My Friend, we have no time for sin for we are here not to please the flesh.  Please can you tell me where perhaps I could acquire a map of this city.  Maybe a few copper pieces would give you the proper motivation to point a few things out on that map?"




"Don't need a map, sirah! Just tell me who or what you want to find, and if I know where it is - and I know a lot - I'll clue you in. 5 coppers gets you my undivided attention for a day. You want me to come back in the morning?"

OOC: We'll say this was asked last night, unless you tell me otherwise I'll assume you want his services to help you find Colgardie.



Helfdan said:


> Kalenth addresses the innkeeper.  "Excuse me, goodwife.  Would you know where we can find the merchant Horis Collgardie?  We have some business with the good fellow."




"Oh, no lad, I'm sorry. I know many merchants, as I depend on them to supply the inn, but I know of no Collgardie."

[sblock=OOC]







Helfdan said:


> [sblock=OOC]
> Everyone would have recovered 2hp last night.  If today all we do is wander te city, with no fighting or running, everyone recovers 4 more hp by tomorrow am.  Just FYI. [/sblock]




Close - You need complete bed rest to get the 4 HP back, rather than just a day of non-strenuous activity.[/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Aug 25, 2011)

Dogan will hit the streets, to get more information on Horis Collardie, investigating in the merchants quarter first.


----------



## Helfdan (Aug 25, 2011)

*Kalenth*

[sblock=OOC]
You're right, boss!  Man, my reading comprehension needs help...   
[/sblock]

"Thank you, ma'am."  Kalenth looks for Gav the next morning.  "Morning, Gav!  know you where we can find a merchant named Horis Collgardie?"


----------



## soulnova (Aug 25, 2011)

Lanel will stick with Dogan as both of them needed the healing. 

"I'm guessing you got a letter too? About _the bard_" Lanel let's the information sink in, trying to avoid any direct mention of their other mission. The streets are full with people and he doesn't want to give anyone the chance to discover them. 

While Dogan focuses on Horis, he'll start looking for any messenger with instructions from Andoran.


----------



## vl.arandur (Aug 25, 2011)

Harken sleeps in a bit, because why not? His comrades seem to have all the bases covered. Koshka has found a mouse or two to play with, so she's quite content as well.


----------



## PeteZero (Aug 25, 2011)

Dogan looks at Lanel, "yes, THE bard." And nods.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 29, 2011)

Helfdan said:


> Kalenth looks for Gav the next morning.  "Morning, Gav!  know you where we can find a merchant named Horis Collgardie?"




"Never heard of him. But if you give me a little while, I can find out! There is the small matter of my daily fee . . . " The boy actually looks almost apologetic, though it's impossible to tell whether his embarrassment is genuine. "I wouldn't ask, but a fella's gotta make a livin'."


----------



## Helfdan (Aug 29, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> "Never heard of him. But if you give me a little while, I can find out! There is the small matter of my daily fee . . . " The boy actually looks almost apologetic, though it's impossible to tell whether his embarrassment is genuine. "I wouldn't ask, but a fella's gotta make a livin'."




Kalenth reaches into his pouch and pulls out a silver coin.  He flips it to Gav.  "That should be enough for a couple of days' work, nay?  Let me know as soon as you find him."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 30, 2011)

The silver disappears quickly. "You're the boss, sirrah!" can be heard drifting through the crowds as Gav hurries off without another word.

[sblock=OOC]OK, the fluff is Gav looking around; the crunch is a Knowledge (Local) or Diplomacy check. To simulate Gav's intimate knowledge of the city, I'll allow those wishing to Aid Another to use either of these skills to aid the primary check, regardless of which skill is used for the primary check.[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Aug 30, 2011)

*double post*


----------



## soulnova (Aug 30, 2011)

[sblock] Dogan and Lannel already did some diplomacy checks around. do you need us to roll again? [/sblock]


----------



## Keht (Aug 31, 2011)

Diplo Check


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 31, 2011)

soulnova said:


> [sblock] Dogan and Lannel already did some diplomacy checks around. do you need us to roll again? [/sblock]




OOC: I'll use your previous rolls.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 1, 2011)

You idle away the time at The Three Widows Inn as Gav goes scouting around the town. He returns three hours later, flushed with excitement.

"Didn't I say it? If it's to be found in Kaer Maga, I'm the one to find it! Your man lives about a candlemark's easy walk from here - I can take you right to it."

[sblock=OOC]Life's been a little chaotic these past couple of days - if I missed any requests or actions let me know, please.

Also, any feedback on the pace or mechanics is welcome - let me know if there's something I could be doing different or better!

(No word from the Andoran faction yet).[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Sep 1, 2011)

"No news from our friends" he comments his Andoran comrades. He will nod at the kid and follow him some steps behind. "We should speak to him as soon as possible then"


----------



## Helfdan (Sep 2, 2011)

"I agree.  Let's go."  Kalenth adjusts his swordbelt as he stands, ready to follow Gav.


----------



## PeteZero (Sep 2, 2011)

"Let's go," dogan replies, getting ready to leave.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 2, 2011)

Gav leads you on a trek through Bis, first through the streets and alleys of the floor, then up ladders and stairways along the wall. Finally, you find yourselves at the entrance to a small but well kept house some sixty feet above the streets. Judging by the decrepit state of the other homes in the neighborhood, Horis Collgardie must be relatively well off. His home is made of a hodgepodge of brick and stone matching the city’s walls. Several windows look out onto the thin balcony walkway some 60 feet above the city streets that serves as the access for this neighborhood, but all are heavily barred with the shades pulled. The house appears dark and quiet.

[sblock=OOC]I'll be leaving this afternoon for a weekend jaunt to the internet deadlands; I'll be back in touch Sunday evening or Monday morning. I may or may not have time to make another post before I leave. Feel free to post your actions - you're standing outside the house on the balcony.[/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Sep 2, 2011)

Dogan raises an eyebrow, "he is here?" he whispers. "this looks strange", having a good intake on his surroundings.


----------



## vl.arandur (Sep 2, 2011)

Harken, apparently coming out of nowhere, strides boldly forward and raps on the door. "Oy! Anyone home?"


----------



## Helfdan (Sep 3, 2011)

Kalenth waits for an answer, keeping eyes and ears open.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 5, 2011)

Dogan hears something - sounds as though someone is moving around in the house. However, no one answers Harken's bold call, and Kalenth hears no sound from inside the home.

[sblock=Personnel Change]Keht's feeling a little overwhelmed with trying to GM one game and play in another, along with all of his RL stuff. He's asked to be dropped from this one, so it'll be the four of you (plus Kashka, of course) from this point forward . . .

I have everyone at full HP except for Dogan, who is four down - is this correct?[/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Sep 5, 2011)

Dogan checks if the door is trapped.

ooc: he got healed for 9hp, he should be full too.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 5, 2011)

Dogan finds no traps on the doors.

(OOC: Got it.)


----------



## PeteZero (Sep 5, 2011)

He then carefully tries if the door is lokced, and if not, slowly and quietly tries to open the door, which does not really work....


----------



## Helfdan (Sep 6, 2011)

When he sees Dogan trying the door, Kalenth assumes the worst.  He draws his sword, ready to rush in at need.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 6, 2011)

The doorknob turns easily. Dogan pushes the door open; it squeaks loudly, the hinges apparently not as well maintained as the rest of the home.

The door opens onto what is obviously the living area of the home. It is nicely furnished and appointed, but the effect is ruined by the presence of a body in the northwest corner (OOC: Body is in J9). . . the man lying there was plainly murdered. You can tell from the doorway that his head has been smashed in, and the body is lying in a pool of congealed blood.


----------



## vl.arandur (Sep 6, 2011)

There are times in a man's life when he clearly sees two roads stretch out before him, his destiny hinging upon one choice. The Right and Proper and Good thing to do would be to go to the police... who would, this being a Kaeryat, arrest them for the murder with a farce of a trial, dispose quietly of the body, loot the house, and let the real murderer(s) get away without thinking twice about it. Or... they could take the law into their own hands.

The pondering takes perhaps all of two seconds, after which Harken turns to his companions and grins. "Well, folks, looks like we've got ourselves a new base of operations."


----------



## soulnova (Sep 6, 2011)

[sblock]Sorry for the delay!! Dx[/sblock]

Lanel sighs deeply, a horrible feeling sinking in his stomach. He curses under his breath. "I don't know about a base of operations. Whoever did this was certainly not happy with Horis... uhm, I guess he IS Horis-"  he approaches the body to check if he matches the description "... and they might held no love for us members of the society" 

"Close the door and lets look for any clues, quickly. Who knows who might be watching outside" Lanel starts searching for the ledger in this area and the other rooms for any other clue on the reason the man (most likely Horis) was killed. 

"Can anyone tell how long has he been like this?"


----------



## PeteZero (Sep 6, 2011)

"Is this Horis Collgardie?" Dogan asks, "this is not good."
He slowly and carefully moves into the room, and starts to look around. (unless something happens)


----------



## Helfdan (Sep 6, 2011)

*Kalenth*

"Quiet!  They may still be here!". Kalenth whispers as he approaches the closest inner door and opens it.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 7, 2011)

You move cautiously into the room, closing the front door behind you . . . nothing happens immediately, prompting you to begin a search of the premises.

OOC: I have Lanel, Dogan and Kalenth moving into the room; Kalenth is moving to the closest inner door (B6?). Would the rest of you mind giving me coordinates - or at least a general area - you're searching?


----------



## PeteZero (Sep 7, 2011)

Dogan will start srearching at the fire place.

ooc: can we take 10?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 7, 2011)

OOC: You may take 10 on your searches. Just need to know where Lanel and Harken are poking around, now.


----------



## vl.arandur (Sep 7, 2011)

Harken wanders over to the bookshelf in the northeast corner, poking about unconcernedly.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 7, 2011)

Lanel will look around the west side (B4). AND under the rugs. 

"Check the sofa" he tells at Harken "You never know what gets lost in there. And... that... Dragon statue." (M1)

[sblock] How many doors are there again? I'm guessing one at b7 and another at L11, right? [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 8, 2011)

You scatter about the largish room, looking for ledgers and clues. Kalenth moves to one of the doors; just as he grasps the handle to push it open, the door flies away from his grip and he's confronted with a largish man wearing a cestus and bearing a dagger! Another fellow, even bigger, lurks in the hallway behind the first.

Before Kalenth can gather his wits, the brute snaps off a quick jab with the cestus, but the wily Ranger slips the blow.

        *GM:*  No surprise round. Koshka and Harken are up!     

[sblock=Combat Status]Any square containing furniture is difficult terrain.


```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP      Condition[/u]
Big Goon 01        16/12/14    00      
Koshka             15/14/13    00      
Harken             15/13/12    00      
Big Goon 02        16/12/14    00      Flat-Footed
Kalenth            17/12/15    00      Flat-Footed
Lanel              12/12/10    00      Flat-Footed
Dogan              17/10/17    00      Flat-Footed
```





[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Sep 8, 2011)

"We have company!" Lanel calls out for the others "Kalenth, Don't let them pass!" he moves to (A6) and casts a cone-shaped burst of his Color Spray (DC15) on the two men (and anyone else in the cone area). Of course, avoiding Kalenth.


----------



## vl.arandur (Sep 8, 2011)

Harken grumbles at the intrusion, making his way across the room (to G3) to confront the foes.

[sblock=OOC]La la la, double move action, la la la.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 11, 2011)

As Harken moves across the room to get himself into the fight, the attackers shift. The first steps back, allowing the second Goon to move in front of the door and strike out at Kalenth. His dagger sinks _deep_ into the Ranger's side, and he twists it to open the wound even wider.

        *GM:*  Sorry for the delay, folks! Kalenth, Lanel and Dogan are up. I've got Lanel's action (unless he wants to change it based on unfolding events).     

[sblock=Combat Status]

```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP      Condition[/u]
Big Goon 01        16/12/14    00      
Koshka             15/14/13    00      
Harken             15/13/12    00      
Big Goon 02        16/12/14    00      
Kalenth            17/12/15    10      
Lanel              12/12/10    00      
Dogan              17/10/17    00
```






[/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Sep 11, 2011)

Double move up (to F4 if I see it right)


----------



## Helfdan (Sep 11, 2011)

*Kalenth*

The ranger grunts as he feels the dagger slip between the scales of his hauberk and twist against his ribs.  He slashes back at the goon with his sword, then steps back ((to B5)) to allow his friends to get into the fight.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 11, 2011)

Kalenth's return blow drops the thug in his tracks. The big Ranger steps back, allowing Lanel to get up into the fight . . .

        *GM:*  [MENTION=92814]soulnova[/MENTION] With the thug in the doorway dropped and the way they've shifted, you'll likely want to revise your action somewhat.     

[sblock=Combat Status]

```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP      Condition[/u]
Big Goon 01        16/12/14    00      
Koshka             15/14/13    00      
Harken             15/13/12    00      
Big Goon 02        16/12/14    00      Splattered
Kalenth            17/12/15    10      
Lanel              12/12/10    00      
Dogan              17/10/17    00
```





[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Sep 12, 2011)

Lanel will move to B5 then to D6 to use the Color Spray as planned towards B7 and A7.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 13, 2011)

The young sorcerer's spell bathes the remaining thug in a coruscating cone of color . . . and the ruffian goes down without even a fight. Just as you start to relax, there's a loud bang from the other side of the room and the double doors there burst open, spilling two more toughs into the room. The move quickly across the floor, one flinging a dagger at Harken that flies wide of the mark and the other tossing some sort of largish spherical object at Lanel. As it flies across the room, Lanel gets a better look - it's a decomposing humanoid head! It strikes the floor behind him, bursting open to disgorge hundreds of biting, swarming insects that quickly scatter through the room. Lanel and Kalenth are stung a couple of times (1 pt each)as the bugs dissipate.

        *GM:*  Brings us to the top of the round. All heroes act!

(The Stingchuck doesn't disgorge a true swarm - it's just a fancy splash weapon)     

[sblock=Combat Status]

```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP      Condition[/u]
[s]Big Goon 01        16/12/14    00[/s]      Out Like a Light
Koshka             15/14/13    00      
Harken             15/13/12    00      
[s]Big Goon 02        16/12/14    --[/s]      Splattered
Kalenth            17/12/15    11      
Lanel              12/12/10    01      
Dogan              17/10/17    00      
Big Goon 03        16/12/14    00         
Big Goon 04        16/12/14    00
```





[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Sep 13, 2011)

"Ack! I hate BUGS!" Lanel exclaimed trying to get most of the insects out of him. When he turns is up he will move to H6 (depending if they manage to move) to try to get the two of them in another cone of Color Spray. "Don't let them get away!"


----------



## PeteZero (Sep 13, 2011)

Dogan will move up to I5 or K5 (if one is still standing) and attack a goon, raging, and miss.


----------



## Helfdan (Sep 13, 2011)

*Kalenth*

((IF either goon is still standing)

Kalenth moves towards the two new foes ((5sq to G6)).  As he goes, he snatches an axe from his belt and throws it at the nearest foe!


----------



## vl.arandur (Sep 14, 2011)

Harken goes ahead and moves to K5, slashing at the thug to his north with a sickle.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 14, 2011)

Kalenth maneuvers around the battlefield, hurtling a chair as he draws an axe from his belt. He throws the axe as he comes to rest, but misses his intended target; the axe flies off into the room behind.

Lanel slips through the obtacles and around Kalenth, pushing the heavily wounded ranger behind him before throwing out his hands and shouting something in Draconic. Once more, scintillating colors fly forth from his outstretched fingers; once more, the bad guys drop as though pole-axed.

Silence, broken only by the heavy breathing of your adrenaline charged bodies, falls in the house of Horis Colgardie.

        *GM:*  Had to adjust your movements somewhat - chairs and tables are obstacles (I'd said difficult terrain earlier, but obstacles makes more sense), so each square filled with furniture counts as 2 (3 if diagonal). I got each of you as close as I could with your allowed movement, and it worked out better for Lanel anyway, as casting while threatened would have provoked an AoO.


----------



## vl.arandur (Sep 14, 2011)

Harken pants softly, letting the silence hang for a moment, then picks up his cat where she stands by his feet, letting her nuzzle against his chest as he turns to his companions. "Base of operations, I say, now that we've spilled blood over it."


----------



## soulnova (Sep 14, 2011)

"Guys, we better tie them up quickly. They won't be out for long. And I believe we will want some answers from them." He takes out his rope and moves the goon from A7 with the rest to tie them up. He will also make sure they aren't armed... and checks out their pockets. 

"Let's see what we have here..." he says with a big smile.

[sblock=OOC] Lanel does not know Draconic. Unless it was a free language from his Draconic bloodline? mhh... I made a mistake before regarding this but I edited it. Sorry for the inconvenience. [/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Sep 15, 2011)

Kalenth grunts as he probes the bleeding wound at his side.  He then fishes a rope from his pack to help restrain the sleeping goons.  As he works, he speaks in a low voice.  "Somebody better take a peek in those two rooms, to make sure no other goons are hiding within!"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 15, 2011)

Your search through the goons' pockets as you tie them up yields 4 potions, 4 chain shirts, 4 cestus, 11 daggers and 2 stingchucks. Additionally, you find a grand total of 256 gold pieces. The female goon - the one who threw the stingchuck - also has a note in her pocket:






[sblock=OOC]I can't remember right off hand if I gave you the reward for the goblin fight. If I didn't, you can add 120 gold to that total.[/sblock]


----------



## vl.arandur (Sep 15, 2011)

Harken stares at the note for a moment, his mind ticking away... then he begins to laugh, softly at first, but growing into a cackle. "Hahahaha! Oh, dear! The things we get ourselves into..." He sits down lazily on the couch, stretching himself out and grinning. "Looks like we just got ourselves a job, guys... and passed the interview no less!"


----------



## Helfdan (Sep 15, 2011)

Kalenth's eyes widen at the note's content.  "I guess that once we are done here, we need to talk with this Ardoc fellow."  The ranger takes the chainmail shirt worn by the big goon whose skull he split, and places it in his pack.  He then checks to see if the potions are labeled.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 15, 2011)

The potions are not labeled, unfortunately.


----------



## PeteZero (Sep 15, 2011)

"We need to, Dogan replies, "but let's check this house first."


----------



## soulnova (Sep 15, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Are we splitting the money between 5, right? Would be 75.2 gp each that way. [/sblock]

While the others search the house (he makes look at his Andoran friends to look specially for the *ledger*) Lanel will inspect the potions carefully as he sits in front of the tied up goons. 

As they slowly regain consciousnesses he will try to work information out of them. "Tsk tsk, you guys are really up to your noses in s--t." he waves the note they found casually "I'm sorry to tell you this guys but it seems like you were set up. We came just to talk to Horis, but seems like someone else got here before us" he sighs.

He reads out loud "_-If anyone comes back looking to toss the place or take the body and that person is not an Androc, it's most likely his killer-_" he looks at the goons rising an eyebrow "...seriously!? Do you honestly believe someone would come back after THIS??"  he points at the messed up body in the ground. "Whoever did this had all the time in the world to get what he was looking for and leave the scene. Oh why, pray tell me, would they come back?"

He sighs and turns around to his friends and tells no one in particular going for a Bluff "_Let's go find Horis_ you said, _he's sure to give us some tips on the Kaer business_ you said, _it will only take a couple of days_ you said. *SIGH* Honestly, Micah was right, we should have turned around when we had the chance"

"Look, we really didn't want to kill anyone. Your friend there had to be put down in self defense. I knocked you three out and avoided killing you. Whoever killed Horis wouldn't have given you such courtesy. Help us out here because whoever is behind this wanted _*YOU*_ dead too. We are in this together now. What can you tell us about Besel?"


----------



## vl.arandur (Sep 15, 2011)

Harken, lazing on the couch (and petting the cat that insists on laying on his stomach), watches Lanel's interrogative antics with amusement, declining to say anything.


----------



## Helfdan (Sep 16, 2011)

Kalenth searches the house carefully, and retrieves his axe in the process.


----------



## PeteZero (Sep 16, 2011)

Dogan will try to find the ledger, searching around the house - perception 17.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 18, 2011)

Your search of the house turns up nothing more than you found on the bodies.

As Lanel completes his interrogation, all of the goons look surprised. The female responds, "You don't know the Ardocs? Besel and his family are the most powerful people in Kaer Maga. Between them and the Commerce League, they pretty much rule the whole place. So I'd say it's _you_ lot up to your noses in s--t; you killed Besel's friend Colgardie. If you'd killed _my_ friend, I'd want you dead too. And you can bet we won't be the last he sends, neither."


----------



## vl.arandur (Sep 18, 2011)

Harken pipes up from his lazy position on the couch: "You ought to listen more carefully to the people with power over you, boys. We didn't kill Horis, and we don't know who did. Tell you what, though, if you'd like you can send a message back to Besel Ardoc saying so; I'd sure love to have him as an ally instead of an enemy. Killing goons leaves a bad taste in my mouth after a while."


----------



## Helfdan (Sep 18, 2011)

Kalenth rejoins the others and addresses the woman.  "Indeed, we were sent here to speak with Horis by a mutual friend.  His death is a bigger problem than you can imagine.  In fact, if this Besel was his friend, we need to talk to him post-haste.  Where can we find him?"

[sblock=OOC]
If Lanel can't identify the potions, I might have to ask the goons...  but let's see how she answers first. [/sblock]


----------



## vl.arandur (Sep 18, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]You can try to identify the potions by tasting them, though I forget the exact rules for that. Or we could just gulp 'em down and hope for the best. x3[/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Sep 18, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]But only if we need healing[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 18, 2011)

The girl looks from Harken to Kalenth and sneers. "You can take your own message to Besel, and as to where you can find the man . . . well, I'd say that's _your_ problem! Maybe you can find him and convince him you didn't kill Colgardie before he sends the next crew after you."


----------



## soulnova (Sep 19, 2011)

"Tsk, tsk" Lanel rises a finger "C'mon cupcake, don't make this more difficult than it needs to be. Your friend's dead was a mistake from HIS part. My personal rule is not kill anyone who doesn't try to kill you first. You can save your other comrades if we move fast enough and clear all this confusion...or..."  he looked back and nodded to his Andoran companions, making sure the ledger is secure. "... we will have to leave you tied and locked up in here. Who knows when we will be coming back, _*IF*_ we come back. You might very well die here if they get us first. I heard starvation is an unpleasant thing to experience..."

If the goons still don't want to help they should be placed on a small area... a pantry? a closet?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 20, 2011)

"I got no other comrades, _cupcake_. These here are my mates. That's my brother y' killed; I don't begrudge y' his death, as he knew the life he chose, but that don't mean I'll be helping y' along, neither. Find Besel yerself. It shouldn't be too hard . . . he's only about the third most powerful man in Kaer Maga, after old Merriman and maybe one of his cousins."


----------



## soulnova (Sep 20, 2011)

He will place the goons at a closet or pantry as planned and lock them up. 


"So, what do you suggest?" he turns to his comrades  "Should we go look for Besel or try to search around for more suspects? Because, well, for all we know, our work here is done. The society lodge won't be build after this..." he crossed his arms "... but of course, there's still the question of who gave Horis such an order and to know the so called members of the Society who were causing trouble."


----------



## Helfdan (Sep 20, 2011)

"Let's go talk to this Besel, then...  I'll have to stop at a temple along the way, though.  This wound is pretty deep."


----------



## PeteZero (Sep 21, 2011)

"At least its a lead, so, best thing." Dogan adds.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 29, 2011)

*GM:*  Sorry - I think that I was originally waiting for definitive action, and now I'm thinking you've given me one.     

There's a tentative knocking on the door, followed by a young boys head. He looks around hesitantly, then quickly puts on his facade of blasé unconcern. "All finished up in here, are you? Um . . . everything OK?"


----------



## soulnova (Sep 29, 2011)

"Yeah boy, don't worry about it." Horis' and the other goon should be out of sight or covered with a blanket by now. "Seems like our friend left a note for us to go look for him with... who is it? Besel? Besel Ardoc?" he reads the note casually. "Seems like someone trashed his house and he went to look for help with Ardoc. We better help him too. Do you know where we can find Besel Ardoc?" 

He starts leading the way out to avoid the kid from looking inside. Afterwards they will go find a cleric, say the usual "We got mugged", get healed and follow the directions of the kid.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 30, 2011)

Gav looks uncertain for a moment, but allows himself to be led from the house and calms quickly. "Well, of course I know who Besel Ardoc is . . . and of course I can find out where he's hanging out. But it'll take a while. Meantime, there's a tavern owned by a priest of Cayden Cailean about three blocks thataway, on the third tier . . . that's three flights up. You can get healed if you've got the cash, and wait there for me."


----------



## Helfdan (Sep 30, 2011)

Kalenth smiles despite the pain in his side.  "A tavern and healing...  Sounds like a fine combination, my young friend!  We shall meet you there."


----------



## PeteZero (Sep 30, 2011)

"Sure," Dogan adds, "why not?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 3, 2011)

After a few false turns, you manage to find the tavern and make your way inside. The proprietor, a bear of a man who's massive hand almost completely hides the mug he's wiping clean, calls a greeting to you from behind the bar, and the light crowd looks you over curiously as you enter.

[sblock=OOC]Not sure how much you guys want to RP these 'minor' encounters. I'm throwing in quite a bit of flavor stuff that's not in the module itself (like Gav and the actual details of this 'temple'), as PbP lends itself well to role-play and I'm pretty much immune to impatience at the pace of online play by now.

Let me know your preference - we can RP this stuff out or fast forward with summaries between encounters.[/sblock]


----------



## vl.arandur (Oct 3, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Well, I'm sure you can garner my preference from my previous commentary... :3 My vote is in for heavy role-play.[/sblock]

Harken strides into the tavern, Koshka perched perilously on his shoulder, ignoring the stares, for he's quite used to them. He sits at the bar and grins brightly at the proprietor. "Good morrow to you, sir! Good to be back in the Kaer after all this time, see the sights."


----------



## vl.arandur (Oct 3, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Well, I'm sure you can garner my preference from my previous commentary... :3 My vote is in for heavy role-play.[/sblock]

Harken strides into the tavern, Koshka perched perilously on his shoulder, ignoring the stares, for he's quite used to them. He sits at the bar and grins brightly - and a bit sarcastically - at the proprietor. "Good morrow to you, sir! Good to be back in the Kaer after all this time, see the sights."

'See the sights', of course, has a special and twisted meaning to those on the Kaeryat; it's been well said that the happiest sight you're liable to see in a Kaer is a beggar garnering a bit of coin, and the saddest doesn't bear talking about in polite company.


----------



## Helfdan (Oct 4, 2011)

"Well met, tavern keeper."  Kalenth smiles.  "I would like an ale...  and if you could spare some healing, I have gold."  He parts his cloak to show the bloody rent in his haubergeon.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 4, 2011)

The man winces sympathetically at the sight of the deep gash in Kalenth's side; when he speaks the musical lilt of Varisia can be clearly heard in his voice."Aye, that will need tending, and soon." He holds the mug up to the light streaming in through the window and nods in satisfaction at a job well done - the glass is spotless - and puts it under one of the taps. "For you, sir, the _really_ good stuff." He's murmuring something under his breath as he pours; he turns back to Kalenth and hands him a mug full of a dark amber ale. "I accept no payment for this, but donations to the cause are always welcome . . . 50 gold is what most choose to pay for this particular brew." He turns to the rest of you. "And for you lot? I serve no poorly crafted ales here, but none of you looks to be in need of my special brew."

[sblock=OOC]The ale is a casting of a Cure Light Wounds spell; the innkeeper is a 5th level cleric: Cure Light Wounds spell (1d8+5=12)[/sblock]

[sblock=Treasure Awards]I could have sworn I posted the correct treasure rewards for the game so far, but looking back I can't find it now. Each of you should have gained 94 gold to this point - 30 for the Goblin ambush on the Halflight Path and 64 for the fight at Colgardie's.[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Oct 4, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Thanks, I'll put 90 on my sheet. I don't remember exactly how much money was for the Inn and a the money for Gav. Just shouldn't be more than 4g, right? Just let me know. [/sblock]

While Kalenth gets healed, Lannel will use his charms to talk with the other patrons, trying to learn as much as he can about the Ardocs without bringing attention to themselves.


[sblock=OOC2] I wish all my other characters were this lucky. [/sblock]


----------



## vl.arandur (Oct 4, 2011)

Harken falters a bit, his sarcasm fading as he looks anew at the tavern: a place of free healing, in the middle of a slum of the Kaer. Not what he'd expected. He says nothing else to the proprietor, choosing to let his companions speak.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 5, 2011)

[sblock=OOC - soulnova]4 GP sounds good to me; I couldn't even find where I originally gave you the gold totals, much less where you spent your cash. I seem to recall someone paying Gav a silver piece, which would be 10 days wages for him (assuming he worked 10 days straight).[/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Oct 5, 2011)

*Kalenth*

The ranger drinks deeply of the ale, and sighs in relief as his pain vanishes and his ebbing strength returns.  "My thanks, good taverner."  He hands the priest a pouch containing 50 gold coins.


----------



## PeteZero (Oct 5, 2011)

Dogan will support Kalenth, to gather even more information.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 8, 2011)

*Apologies - Crazy Week*

Lanel schmoozes and charms the locals, fitting in with the crowd almost effortlessly. He finds out that the Ardocs are one of the most powerful families in Kaer Maga. They are a clan of powerful Golem makers, and they use their creations in various ways to ensure that their "suggestions" regarding the running of the city are well received. In spite of their strong-arm approach to rule, they are almost universally perceived as fair and just and are well liked as well as feared.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 8, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> Lanel schmoozes and charms the locals, fitting in with the crowd almost effortlessly. He finds out that the Ardocs are one of the most powerful families in Kaer Maga. They are a clan of powerful Golem makers, and they use their creations in various ways to ensure that their "suggestions" regarding the running of the city are well received. In spite of their strong-arm approach to rule, they are almost universally perceived as fair and just and are well liked as well as feared.




"Oh, golems. That's just _great_" Lanel goes back to his friends after thanking the other patrons for such invigorating chat.

Lanel explains to the party about what he learned of the Ardocs. "I believe we should be better if we try to speak with the Ardoc in question with as little violence possible. I don't think we are prepared to fight..._those things_"

"Anyway, we could either (1) go forward and ask for an audience with him and try to clean our names, or (2) simply get the hell out of here while we still can." he cleared his throat "While I would like to solve this mystery, the prospect of getting smashed by a golem is not exactly of my preference" 

He will take note to check around there for someone fitting the description of _the bard_ he and his Andoran comrades are looking for.


----------



## Helfdan (Oct 9, 2011)

*Kalenth*

Kalenth nods pensively.  "I find it hard to believe Horis's death was not connected to the false rumors of society activity in the Kaer.  If this Ardoc is Horis's friend, he may know something of use.  It is our only lead, golems or not."


----------



## soulnova (Oct 10, 2011)

"I think you are right" Lanel sighs and nods crossing his arms. "Sadly, they were ready to get anyone who might show up after his death. So I would suggest we try to approach him under a new alias. Maybe I can try to make them believe I'm here to study Golems. Or that I'm writing a book on the most powerful families on Varisia... uhm... I'll need new clothes for that" he looks down at his Explorer's outfit. "You should get whatever you think might be necessary. If they discover us, we might be in deep trouble without any other help"

Lanel will buy 2 of those healing drinks from the cleric (-100gp). And also get a Scholar's Outfit for 5gp. 

"Alright, let's get Gav to lead us to them. Keep your eyes open. *We should move prepared for an ambush.*" (Caster in the middle!)

[sblock=OOC] :/ Sorry, I rolled twice. Discard the second roll[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 11, 2011)

Gav finds you in the tavern after several hours, just as you're beginning to get _really_ worried about him. He's looking tired but triumphant. "I found him! He's in Downmarket, drinking at that disgusting troll Augur temple - called Augur’s Entrails. There’s a troll on the sign pullin’ his own damn entrails out on the sign. It's a good ways over there, and he's likely to be gone by the time we get to the place. But I heard him tell someone he'd be back tomorrow morning for somethin'. He had a couple of HUGE men made all of iron with 'im!"

[sblock=OOC - soulnova]Sorry, the drinks were just my way of being fancy with his spellcasting. They're not actual potions, just the material component of his spell.[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Oct 11, 2011)

[sblock]Then he buys 2 normal Cure light wounds potions.  [/sblock]

"I see! Gav, you almost seem sent by Desna herself! Keep up the good work and there will be more tomorrow" He hands the kid another silver. "Listen, my friends. We should take this to our advantage. Look at the place, identify exists and possible troubles. I'll go meet him myself tomorrow, but... just jump in quickly if things get ugly."

Lanel will take the opportunity to buy some other scrolls too. 

x1 Scroll of Silence _-We still need to find that Bard. If we have more time today we should try to gather more information-_ he thinks.
x1 Scroll of Enlarge Person
-50gp


----------



## Helfdan (Oct 12, 2011)

"Agreed!  Let us go see this Augur temple."


----------



## PeteZero (Oct 12, 2011)

"Sure," Dogan responds, "our best option."


----------



## vl.arandur (Oct 12, 2011)

Harken goes along with the group, still a bit lost in thought.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 15, 2011)

In spite of its name and the gruesomely painted placard hanging over the door the Augur's Entrails proves to be a respectable looking place, clean and well maintained. It is bustling and noisy even in the mid-afternoon hour at which you arrive; the variety of drink available in Downmarket is apparently just as attractive as the variety of goods.

[sblock=Lanel, Dogan, Kalenth]So far there has been no word of the mysterious Bard.[/sblock]

[sblock=Harken]Because I've used Gav to facilitate some of the searching and exploring around Kaer Maga (playing everything out the way the Scenario dictates could easily have taken weeks just for this one portion) Harken has missed an opportunity to complete one of his Faction Missions. You may roll a Diplomacy check (DC 20) to find the boy Krazel and deliver your message during your scout of the Augur's Entrails.[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Oct 17, 2011)

Lanel feels a little pain by having such a light purse after his shopping. He likes the weight of the gold, but he likes better to be in one piece. He will look around inside the temple as a curious visitor. 

[sblock] Is there a map we can see to plan our positions for the next day?[/sblock]

Lanel would like to see if the place is guarded. If there's nothing going or persons of note after 15 minutes, it would be best to go back and prepare for tomorrow.  

If someone starts gutting themselves in a ritual or something, he will leave ASAP. Guts... are not of his liking.


----------



## vl.arandur (Oct 17, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Oh, the pain of a lost opportunity! Diplomacy, here I go![/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 18, 2011)

You take the chance to look around the inn, noting places you might be able to secrete yourselves for the next day's confrontation of Basel Ardoc.

[sblock=OOC]No map for this one, though I can probably come up with one if you desire. You can assume you'll be able to spread yourselves out amongst the tables, or enter as a group, or whatever you desire.

Sorry, vl. . . .[/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Oct 20, 2011)

Dogan just has a good look around, what would be the best place for him.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 20, 2011)

Lanel will tell them a quick plan. 

1.- Dogan and  Kalenth would be better to enter before and stay in a table behind Ardoc.
2.- Lanel will enter 5 minutes later and start talking with Ardoc.
3.- Harken should then enter and sit behind Lanel. 
4.- If anything happens, Dogan and Kalenth can jump easily into the fight and Lanel might have a clear shot with his Color Spray with support from Harken behind him.

"It would have to be enough to have all our bases covered" he explains.  If they don't have anything else to do he will suggest to go back to rest. "Let's keep it clean, my friends. I really doubt we might be able to kill them but lets try to make this as bloodless as possible"


----------



## Helfdan (Oct 21, 2011)

"Sounds like a plan...  But I am hoping we can avoid fighting the man.  Friend of our friend and all!"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 21, 2011)

Building scouted, plans made, you return to your rooms to rest and prepare for the 'morrow.

[sblock=OOC]I'm headed out of town, and out of internet access, from a few minutes from now until sometime Sunday. Unless someone posts alternate plans between now and then I'll get an update out Sunday night that will get you into the meeting with Besel Ardoc.[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Oct 21, 2011)

[sblock=Mowgli] Alright, if you want I can try to put up some kind of speech before Sunday and post the Diplomacy Rolls. Let's hope it doesn't come down to fists. xD [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 24, 2011)

The next day dawns . . . anxious to get on with your mission, everyone is up early. You break your fast and make your way quickly to the _Augur's Entrails_, where you set yourselves up according to the plan.

You've been there only about a half an hour before there's some small commotion from outside and you hear a rhythmic whine and metallic clanking approaching the door. Shadow fills the open doorway as an enormous figure stoops and turns slightly to fit through. This is the source - at least part of it - of the clanking sound. The figure is followed by a tall, well muscled man, and then by two more of the strange constructs.

Besel Ardoc - for this must surely be him - moves gracefully across the room and takes a table in the center, his strange bodyguards arraying themselves around him and facing out into the tavern before settling into complete stillness.

[sblock=OOC]Lanel's training in the arcane arts allows him to recognize the bodyguards as Iron Golems - _very_ powerful constructs that can be created only by extraordinarily skills artisans and mages . . .[/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Oct 25, 2011)

Seeing the bodyguards Dogan swallows hard, _no fists here, that will not work_. He sighs, and makes it over to Besel's table. *"May I ask you some questions?"* he approaches Besel.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 25, 2011)

Besel watches Dogan's approach with - apparently - little concern. At the man's question, he looks around the room casually before using his foot to push out a chair across the table. He nods you into the chair, but does not speak.


----------



## PeteZero (Oct 25, 2011)

Dogan nods and takes the seat, *"surprised?"* He asks. *"Your hirelings didn't enjoy the encounter with us, so, what's up? Why did you send them after us?"*


----------



## soulnova (Oct 25, 2011)

Lanel didn't realize when Dogan walked up to Ardoc. "ah, hahaha!" Lanel quickly placed himself infront of Dogan. "I'm sorry for my friend's humor, my good sir" he made a small respectful bow as he slightly pushed Dogan to the side. "It's been a bad week for all present, including you. You see, we came to your city to visit a mutual friend and, as it happens, seems like someone laid us a trap. Now, my lord, don't think less of us! We do want to bring to justice to whoever did that to our associate, whoever you preffer. Or if so you desire, we would walk away. Of course, a man like you might not have time to look for the bastard that did that to good ol' Horis. Besides, your men weren't really up to the task... a terrible, terrible _misunderstanding_" 


[sblock]Guys, I'll be off and on during the week, there's a hurricane coming to Cancun and I need to get ready. I'll try to post if I have internet[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 26, 2011)

Besel leans back in his seat and looks at the two of you, plainly taking your measure. After a moment of thought, he leans back in and places his palms on the table. "You are Pathfinders, are you not? The society, this _Shadow Lodge_ of yours, has never been particularly welcome here in Kaer Maga. When I heard you'd done for my friend Horis . . . well, no one treats one under the protection of the Ardocs like that and gets away with it."


----------



## vl.arandur (Oct 26, 2011)

Harken is listening carefully to the conversation, and winces as it gets underway in pretty much the worst possible way - but, as per the plan, he holds back, saying nothing, staying in the background.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 26, 2011)

Lanel shakes his head rather surprised "But, my good sir, we did not threaten Horis. We were sent here to know why was this _Shadow Lodge_ open in the first place. No one back home gave the order to such thing. Horis was a friend of our cause and we were rather surprised he would do this without permission. We just arrived a couple of days ago to speak with him and learn his reasons (and ask him to stop until further notice). We did not intend to kill Horis at all, he was just too important for us to try anything like that!"

"Whoever did this... could have know we were coming and got rid of the poor man before we could get to him." Lanel explained to Besel. "We must find this person and make him answer for his crimes!"


----------



## Helfdan (Oct 31, 2011)

Kalenth hangs back as well, keeping his eyes and ears open.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 1, 2011)

The golem master leans back in his chair at Lanel's words, now plainly perplexed. "Mmmm, now _that_ is interesting. I had assumed that _Shadow Lodge_ was simply a euphemism for _Pathfinder_, as your . . . _ilk_ . . . are generally not welcome in Kaer Maga. I had Colgardie send a note to his contact at the Grand Lodge, hoping to stop the attempts to build a Pathfinder presence here before a lot of you ended up dead. Beyond that, I have had nothing to do with the situation. I hired teh goons to kill you at the request of the head of the Commerce League, as having him owe me a favor would have been very valuable."


----------



## soulnova (Nov 1, 2011)

Lanel frowned clearly worried. "This is bad, Sir. This would certainly mean that, _indeed_, someone has been intercepting Horis' correspondence and impersonating the Society. They have been playing with us. We cannot let this slip." he looked at his companions. 

"This Commerce League, were they specifically looking for the Pathfinders or the killers of our late Horis? We are only one... but we are more than willing to find the other and finish the job" he smiles, now a little more confident that the misunderstanding was coming to an end and he wouldn't be smashed by a golem (joy!).


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 1, 2011)

"So where will you go now, Pathfinders? I'll give you this piece of advice for free . . . be careful who you make deals with here. Kaer Maga is a city brimming with politics - play the wrong kind and you’ll end up dead. Hell, play the right kind and you’ll end up dead. The point is, be careful who you make an enemy of here - or worse, who you end up owing a favor to.”


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 10, 2011)

*OOC:*


Bump: Just noticed that I missed the question at the end of your post, soulnova. Ardoc believes that the Commerce League has a beef with Pathfinders in general, but he's not sure.


----------



## PeteZero (Nov 10, 2011)

"So, who is the head of the Comerce League then?" Dogan asks. "It would give us a hint at least how to proceed, if you could reveal the name."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 11, 2011)

"Did I not say? My apologies! The head of the Commerce League is named Dakar. But before you ask, you'll not find him. Dakar is the most secretive man in Kaer Maga, and that’s saying something. If you want to talk to him, you might as well climb to the top of the walls and shout for him all day. You don’t find him, Pathfinders, he finds you.”


----------



## vl.arandur (Nov 11, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Sorry, guys; family emergency. It's been hectic. Everyone's all right; don't worry. I'll rejoin when I can, but it might be a bit. GM, please feel free to play my character according to the dictates of your own conscience, and consistent with the characterization which he/she has already exhibited.

I'm really, really sorry to inconvenience you, and I hope to rejoin the game soon.[/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Nov 12, 2011)

"Then we need to get the word out," Dogan replies.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 14, 2011)

[sblock] Sorry Guys!! I had a terrible work load and then had to leave town for a week!! :S I'm back! [/sblock]

Lanel nods at Dogan. "Before that I would recommend go through Horis stuff, maybe we can find the orders he received and identify the impostor, remember... opening this shadow lodge was the reason we were sent here, because people like the Commerce League wouldn't find it to their liking. Maybe if we go back through his things we could find some other clue of who was giving him the order to the lodge" 


"If you want to attract the attention of the Commerce League, we could as well just walk into their quarters and put our cards on the table with words or swords (I advice against the last).  Or maybe we could just go ahead to the Shadow Lodge, open up and see who else shows up. I bet that whoever killed Horis would be surprised that it would open either way." 


"Uhm, Was the lodge already finished?" Lanel asks to Ardoc


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 15, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]You actually were sent by the 'mainstream' Pathfinders to stop the opening of the Shadow Lodge, rather than to see it opened. You would, of course, love to see Pathfinders in Kaer Maga, but not in the form of these Shadow Lodge rebels.[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Nov 16, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> [sblock=OOC]You actually were sent by the 'mainstream' Pathfinders to stop the opening of the Shadow Lodge, rather than to see it opened. You would, of course, love to see Pathfinders in Kaer Maga, but not in the form of these Shadow Lodge rebels.[/sblock]




[sblock=OOC] Yes, but I was under the impression we wanted to catch Horis' killers too. As I understand we have two goals right now: 1) Find the Fake Pathfinder giving orders and 2) the one who killed Horis which Lanel wanted to "lure out" with the lodge (who knows, maybe he's the one and the same!). In any case, I guess going back to his house to look for more hints would be the most logical step. [/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Nov 16, 2011)

Dogan shrugs, "still, we cannot find the Commerce League, at least not Dakar, which we were told, and I believe it's true. So still need to spread the word. If we ask around the market, if he wants to meet us, we will probably get an 'invitation'."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 17, 2011)

soulnova said:


> [sblock=OOC] Yes, but I was under the impression we wanted to catch Horis' killers too. As I understand we have two goals right now: 1) Find the Fake Pathfinder giving orders and 2) the one who killed Horis which Lanel wanted to "lure out" with the lodge (who knows, maybe he's the one and the same!). In any case, I guess going back to his house to look for more hints would be the most logical step. [/sblock]




OOC: Gotcha.



PeteZero said:


> Dogan shrugs, "still, we cannot find the Commerce League, at least not Dakar, which we were told, and I believe it's true. So still need to spread the word. If we ask around the market, if he wants to meet us, we will probably get an 'invitation'."




OOC: So, which will it be? Ask around the market after Dokar? Use Colgardie's house as a front for a fake Shadow Lodge? Both? Or something else entirely?


----------



## PeteZero (Nov 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


I'd say ask around, would not like to be connected to the Shadow lodge at all.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 18, 2011)

*OOC:*


Any other votes, or are we going with that?


----------



## soulnova (Nov 18, 2011)

Lanel will do what the party feels best. In any case, he will tell Ardoc about his people locked up in the pantry if he wants to get them back. 

If the party wants to ask about to the League he will help gathering information and using his diplomacy.


----------



## PeteZero (Nov 22, 2011)

Dogan will try to gather information about the League, hoping to find out more and drawing attention.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 23, 2011)

Kalenth and Harken keep watch on the crowd as Dogan and Lanel ask around after the Commerce League. After a couple of hours of apparently fruitless inquiry, the group makes it's way back to Horace's home to set up shop in another attempt to attract the attention of the 'most secretive man in Kaer Maga.' You find that Ardoc has acted on your information and freed his people . . . or they've managed to free themselves. Regardless of the means, they are gone.

You settle in for the wait, discussing your options and the choices you've made to this point. As the light begins to fail, there is a polite knock at the door.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 24, 2011)

Lanel looks at his friends, points to the door and *readies a Color Spray* in case they try anything funny. He looks over the window before opening the door. "Yes? Who is it?" he asks with a clear unconcerned voice. "How can I help you?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 26, 2011)

You see four burly figures standing outside the door; they are armed but their weapons are sheathed.

The voice outside the door is polite as well, but there is clearly an air of confidence about it . . . the owner does not even consider the possibility that you will refuse. "You have an appointment. We've come to escort you."


----------



## Helfdan (Nov 29, 2011)

Kalenth's eyes narrow.  "And who is it, pray tell, we are supposed to meet?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 29, 2011)

The man speaking quirks an eyebrow in slight consternation. "You've been asking for the meeting all day, and you don't know with whom you wish to meet? Come, lads, Dakar has accepted your request and agreed to meet with you."


----------



## Helfdan (Nov 29, 2011)

Kalenth smiles, and looks at the others, then at their erstwhile escorts.  "Apologies.  You can never be too careful here.  We were indeed expecting you."


----------



## PeteZero (Nov 29, 2011)

Dogan gets up, "alright then, let's go."


----------



## soulnova (Dec 1, 2011)

Lanel follows the rest. "Is there anything we should know before hand, behaviors we should avoid during our encounter? You know, people this hard to talk usually have their own quirks, Mister....?" he asks the man that seems to be in charge.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 2, 2011)

"My name is unimportant. And as it happens, our employer _is_ a little on the eccentric side. He insists on absolute secrecy regarding his location or identity. You are under no obligation to meet with him, but should you wish to do so you will have to follow my instructions to the letter, and the journey will not be . . . pleasant. I give you my word you will come to no harm at our hands, but our precautions are extensive."


----------



## PeteZero (Dec 2, 2011)

Dogan sighs and shrugs, "alright then, I think we have no other option."


----------



## soulnova (Dec 2, 2011)

"Ok... we got it. Good to know." Lanel nods at Dogan and the rest and lets himself be guided by the man.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 4, 2011)

The man nods decisively, and his companions pull out thick black bags. With your permission, the bags are placed over your heads and you find yourselves swathed in blackness and complete silence. Each of the men takes an arm to guide you down the stairs, and you are stuffed inside what must be a small, dusty wagon, and driven in bumpy, painful circles around the city for at least an hour before being dragged from the wagon, marched through streets or large hallways, and then stopped. The bags are removed and taken from the room, and you find yourselves in a nice club or private residence with carpeted floors, potted plants, slaves waving fans, and a giant, backlit screen along one wall. A shape, decidedly vague in outline, can be seen behind the screen, and a voice speaks.

“You’ve asked for me and now you have me. What do you wish to know?”


----------



## PeteZero (Dec 7, 2011)

"You seem to have some interest in the Shadow Lodge it seems, more to say a bit of disliking? Probably there was some misunderstanding at some point, as we got dragged into this. And also, how is Colgardie connected to this?" Dogan asks, hoping to get some asnwers.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 8, 2011)

Lanel gave a nod at Dogan "As my good friend here said, there might have been more than a misunderstanding. We want to make clear, sir, the Pathfinder Society does not support this shadow lodge. Whatever orders Colgardie had, they weren't from us. We are troubled this might mean someone is forging the Society orders for a secret and twisted agenda..."

"... an agenda that, as far as we understand, might affect the Comerce League."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 9, 2011)

Dakar chuckles - a dry, raspy sound - but looks thoughtful at your words. “I don’t give anything away for free, Pathfinders, but I have some information in which you might be interested. I'll give it to you in exchange for a future favor.”


----------



## Helfdan (Dec 9, 2011)

Kalenth looks at his fellow Pathfinders grimly.  Likely this future favor will be no small matter, but he sees no other choice.  He nods to the others.


----------



## PeteZero (Dec 9, 2011)

Dogan sighs and nods, "alright, go ahead then."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 9, 2011)

"Very well, then. You are correct in your belief that there is a Shadow Lodge forming here in Kaer Maga. One of their leaders is, at this very moment, holed up in the Naderi Theater in Bis. He's been using the theater as a staging area to collect and train his goblin minions."


----------



## PeteZero (Dec 9, 2011)

"Can you tell us who it is?" Dogan asks.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 10, 2011)

"His name is Wymund Pratt. He is an actor of some repute; more than that I cannot say."


----------



## soulnova (Dec 12, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> "Very well, then. You are correct in your belief that there is a Shadow Lodge forming here in Kaer Maga. One of their leaders is, at this very moment, holed up in the Naderi Theater in Bis. He's been using the theater as a staging area to collect and train his goblin minions."




"Goblins?" Lanel scratches his head "We were also attacked by goblins as we approached the city. Coincidence or...?" 

"No matter. I think is time to visit Wymund Pratt and make clear the Society does not take lightly these actions."


----------



## PeteZero (Dec 13, 2011)

Dogan nods, "yes, I think we should pay him a visit."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 14, 2011)

soulnova said:


> "Goblins?" Lanel scratches his head "We were also attacked by goblins as we approached the city. Coincidence or...?"




“Yes, they were sent by the man in the Naderi Theater. I first began to suspect he wasn’t a Pathfinder when he ordered those goblins to murder you. Try not to die, Pathfinders. I'd like to have you around so I can collect on the favor you owe me.”

You leave the audience with Dakar and make your way back to Colgardie's house, where you find Gav sitting on the doorstep.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 14, 2011)

_-Note to self: Fake our deaths before leaving Kaer Maga_- "Of course! Thank you for all your assistance!" Lanel bows and leaves with the team back to the house.

"Gav! My young friend! Good to see you. We have plenty of work to do, so c'mon. We might want to get cultural at the theater tonight, and I think the title of the play is _"That Pratt is going to get hurt"_... ah! Such a classic! Hahahaha" Lanel jokes and messes the kid's hair in a playful way. Lanel himself isn't really that old either... at 16 years old.


----------



## PeteZero (Dec 16, 2011)

Dogan smiles at Lanel, "for sure, for sure, so shall we pay him a visit then?"









*OOC:*


Anyone has any buffs before we enter the theatre?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 16, 2011)

OOC: I'll give everyone a chance to post preparatory actions, then we'll move into the encounter with Wymund Pratt.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 16, 2011)

"Before we go any further I want to say it seems we have come full circle, my friends. Wymund Pratt... _the bard._" Lanel changes his normally lighthearted smile for a serious frown. His Andorran companions should know what he's talking about. "We better get rid of this trash before he can sing again".

[sblock=OOC]I have a Scroll of Enlarge Person for whoever wants it when we enter. Beyond that, Lanel doesn't have any other buffs he can use besides a Scroll of Silence he had bought to fight the bard before.[/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Dec 20, 2011)

"Indeed...  it is time to put an end to this."  The ranger makes sure both sword and bow are ready for action.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 20, 2011)

Before you stands a run-down, wooden facade with the words “Naderi Theater” painted across the top in faded letters. The painting of a young, pretty woman soaked to the bone with water and carrying a tiny dagger in one fist splashes across the front of the theater beneath the sign, though this mural is as faded as the lettering above. The ticket window is boarded up, the walls are covered in graffiti, and the doors are chained shut and have a sign that reads “Closed for Renovation” nailed across them.

A quick check reveals that the chains on the front door are fake—the doors are unlocked and when  opened, the chains open with them. Just inside the doors is a small hallway that runs east-west and leads up to the theater’s dusty balconies. Another set of double doors, just across the hallway from the entrance, is open and leads to the theater’s seating area.

The seats are all covered in white sheets, which are covered in a fine layer of dust. Birds flap around in the rafters, and the fallen remnants of nests can be seen all about the seating area. On the stage is a covered piano and several chairs—the chairs are uncovered, their sheets cast aside, and piles of papers sit nearly around them.

Wymund stands next to the stage, looking expectantly toward the doors. When you enter he says cryptically, "Vadoma failed to kill you, I see." He sighs dramatically and continues, "Well I suppose it's a truth that if you want a thing done properly you have to take care of it yourself."

You become aware that a faint buzzing has been floating about the back of your consciousness since you entered. About halfway between you and Pratt, three of the biggest beetles you've ever seen in your lives are hovering about 15 feet off the ground. The beetles glow softly, and begin to move toward you.

[sblock=Combat Status]

```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP      Condition[/u]
Kalenth            17/12/15    10      
Wymund Pratt       17/12/15    00      
Beetle 01          12/11/12    00      
Harken             15/13/12    00      
Beetle 02          12/11/12    00      
Lanel              12/12/10    00      
Koshka             15/14/13    00      
Dogan              17/10/17    00      
Beetle 03          12/11/12    00
```






[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Dec 20, 2011)

(Before entering the Theater Lanel will cast the bullstrenght scroll on Kalenth, if this is not possible then he will do it as soon as possible)

Before anything else Lanel will try to make sure he's not under an illusion. "Be careful, Bards can be tricky" if he is positive that person is Pratt he smiles. "Your show is OVER! And ours has just begun!" he takes the scroll of Silence and casts it on his friends so they are immune to the songs and spells of Pratt.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 20, 2011)

OOC: Kalenth will have Bull Strength (cast before entering), but once inside Lanel will be a bit further down the initiative order . . .


----------



## soulnova (Dec 20, 2011)

[sblock] Roger that!   [/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Dec 21, 2011)

Kalenth's sword washeld ready in his right hand as he enteredthe room.  He looked at the tableau, and moved forward warily, drawing his axe with his left as he walked.  After a few steps, however, he stopped, and hurled the axe at the bard!  

[sblock=OOC]
Move action to move 4 squares forward.
Draw on the move.
Attack the bard with thrown axe.  [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 21, 2011)

Kalenth strides boldly forward and hurls his axe with all the strength in his arm. It has the distance . . . but is off the mark and misses the bard. Pratt chants a few words in a sing-song cadence and throws out his hands, and a stream of golden motes winds its way across the room to settle on the three still in the foyer. Your vision swims, your minds enchanted by the sparkling dust . . . Dogan manages to clear his eyes without poking one out with a weapon, but Harken, Koshka and Lanel are gazing at a curtain of gold sparkles.

One of the beetles zips down to hover in Kalenth's face; mandibles clack, but close inches in front of the Ranger's nose.

        *GM:*  Harken is up!     

[sblock=Combat Status]
I had to move Kalenth up a bit farther than you posted, as the maximum range for his axe is only 50'. Since you already knew the results of the roll I couldn't see letting you change your action, but I figured he'd know how far he could throw the axe. BTW, did I miss some healing for him, or is he actually down 10 HP?


```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP      Condition     Action[/u]
Kalenth            17/12/15    00                    Throws Axe
Wymund Pratt       17/12/15    00                    Casts [I]Glitterdust[/I]
Beetle 01          12/11/12    00                    Attacks Kalenth
Harken             15/13/12    00      Blind
Beetle 02          12/11/12    00      
Lanel              12/12/10    00      Blind
Koshka             15/14/13    00      Blind
Dogan              17/10/17    00      
Beetle 03          12/11/12    00
```





[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Dec 21, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]I'm almost sure everyone got healing the previous day. We didn't fight today.[/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Dec 22, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]
Indeed, looks like a typo.  He was healed at the tavern.  [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 23, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Noted, and taken care of. [MENTION=100131]vl.arandur[/MENTION] hasn't been on the boards since 11 November, when he let us know about his family emergency. If he hasn't posted up by tomorrow I'll take Harken as a DMPC to finish up the scenario.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 23, 2011)

Harken mutters a few arcane words and gropes about blindly to find Dogan's shoulder. The barbarian feels his confidence build slightly, feels a certain certainty that he can hit whatever he's aiming at if only he can get to it. Harken then continues to rub at his eyes, but cannot get them clear of the clinging dust.

Another of the beetles zips through the air to attack Kalenth; as the bug flies by the Ranger dispatches it with a negligent backhand swipe of his longsword. It falls in two pieces at his feet.

        *GM:*  Lanel and Dogen are up!

Beetle 02 offered an AoO to Kalenth, and I made it on his behalf. Hope you don't mind, Helfdan!

Lanel may make a Will Save (DC 18) at the end of each turn (including this one) to rid himself of the blindness from the _Glitterdust_.

Dogan is +1 Attack from Harken's _Guidance_.     

[sblock=Combat Status]

```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP      Condition     Action[/u]
Kalenth            17/12/15    00                    Throws Axe
Wymund Pratt       17/12/15    00                    Casts [I]Glitterdust[/I]
Beetle 01          12/11/12    00                    Attacks Kalenth
Harken             15/13/12    00      Blind         Casts [I]Guidance[/I]
[s]Beetle 02          12/11/12    --                    [/s]
Lanel              12/12/10    00      Blind
Koshka             15/14/13    00      Blind
Dogan              17/10/17    00      
Beetle 03          12/11/12    00
```





[/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Dec 23, 2011)

Enraged, Dogan charges forward trying to hit the  beetle next to Kalenth.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 23, 2011)

"Hold it still, buddy. You won't listen to the bard's pretty songs. Swing until he's dead!" Lanel warns Dogan and casts the scroll of Silence on him.

He'll try to  get rid of the things on his eyes and touches Harken's shoulder. "We at least might try to watch each other backs"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 23, 2011)

Dogan's silent charge makes swift work of the beetle attacking Kalenth, but the barbarian pays a heavy price. The remaining beetle buzzes over the chairs and tears into him, inflicting a great gaping wound in his chest and shoulder!

        *GM:*  Round 02: Kalenth is up!     

[sblock=Combat Status]
Beetle 03 scores a Critical on Dogan.


```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP      Condition     Action[/u]
Kalenth            17/12/15    00                    
Wymund Pratt       17/12/15    00                    
[s]Beetle 01          12/11/12    00                       [/s]
Harken             15/13/12    00      Blind         
[s]Beetle 02          12/11/12    --                       [/s]
Lanel              12/12/10    00      Blind         
Koshka             15/14/13    00      Blind
Dogan              17/10/17    11      Rage, Charge  
Beetle 03          12/11/12    00
```





[/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Dec 23, 2011)

ooc: he needs healing now.....


----------



## soulnova (Dec 23, 2011)

[sblock=HOLD IT] I casted the Silence on *DOGAN*, NOT Wymund. Silence will make him (and anyone close to him) immune to sound spells. 

Silence


> Creatures in an area of a silence spell are immune to sonic or language-based attacks, spells, and effects.



[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 24, 2011)

OOC: Noted, soulnova. I'll make an effect on the map.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 27, 2011)

[sblock] Nothing yet?  [/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Dec 29, 2011)

Kalenth steps up to the last beetle, swinging his sword with both hands on the hilt. 

[sblock=OOC]
5' step to J13
Attack 
Sorry for the delay, and happy belated holidays!
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 30, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Sorry soulnova - I should've specified that I'd be editing the map already posted. No worries on the delay, Helfdan. This is the first time I've been able to do more than a very brief check since last Wednesday.[/sblock]

Kalenth's swing ends the pseudo-life of the last beetle, leaving the room clear for an advance on Wymund Pratt! The wily bard begins singing once more, and tosses a handful of rose petals into the air. The two warrior suddenly find themselves growing drowsy . . .

        *GM:*  Party is up! I'll need Will Saves (DC 16) from Kalenth and Dogan to avoid going night-night .     

[sblock=Combat Status]

```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP      Condition     Action[/u]
Kalenth            17/12/15    00                    
Wymund Pratt       17/12/15    00                    
Harken             15/13/12    00      Blind         
Lanel              12/12/10    00      Blind         
Koshka             15/14/13    00      Blind         
Dogan              17/10/17    11      Rage
```






[/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Dec 30, 2011)

The ranger from Andoran shakes his head, like a lion trying to shake off sleep, and tries to fight the enchantment...  

But he is unsuccessful, and slumps to the ground, fast asleep...


----------



## PeteZero (Jan 4, 2012)

Dogan tries to withstand (if it's a sleep effect - he is immune).
As he withstands, he moves over and slaps and shakes Kalenth to wake him up.

ooc: Did Karken, Lanel and Koshka roll their Wil saves to get rid of glitterdust again? They seem to be missing.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 4, 2012)

PeteZero said:


> ooc: Did Karken, Lanel and Koshka roll their Wil saves to get rid of glitterdust again? They seem to be missing.




[sblock] If needed I'll post them here 

EDIT: Bleargh :/ [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 5, 2012)

Both Harken and Koshka make their saves vs. the Glitterdust, so they're able to see again.

OOC: I've got no time to play Harken/Koshka - and hate running DMPCs in any case. I'm perfectly fine with either of you running him for the remainder of this combat (the last of the scenario) or we can just ignore his presence. In either case, Lanel and Harken are up for actions.


----------



## PeteZero (Jan 5, 2012)

ooc: Could play Harken. Maybe let him heal Dogan this round? If no-one objects he will cast CLW move forward and touch Dogan with the charge.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 5, 2012)

[sblock]Go ahead. No problem for me. [/sblock]

Lanel hears the sleep incantation.

"That's... _Oh you gotta to be kidding me_. Harken, please tell me they didn't fall asleep or... Oh. Well. That's just_ lovely_" he sighs and starts moving ahead. "I'll try to wake them up" He says to no one in particular. He will kick whatever he finds lying on the ground to wake them up.

As he is doing this he tries to get rid of the annoying glitterdust off his eyes.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 6, 2012)

OOC: Lanel can now see again - making the entire party sighted - and Harken heals Dogan for 7 points. Dogan wakes Kalenth, and we're up to the top of the round. Kalenth is up!

[sblock=Combat Status]

```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP      Condition[/u]
Kalenth            17/12/15    00                    
Wymund Pratt       17/12/15    00                    
Harken             15/13/12    00               
Lanel              12/12/10    00               
Koshka             15/14/13    00                
Dogan              17/10/17    04      Rage
```





[/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Jan 11, 2012)

ooc: Helfdan?


----------



## Helfdan (Jan 12, 2012)

OOC: sorry, friends, lost Internet access unexpectedly.  Boss, am I close enough for a charge, or is there a step in the way?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 13, 2012)

OOC: Kalenth has a clear path and is in range for a charge - no stairs (or any other obstacles) between him and the bard.


----------



## Helfdan (Jan 13, 2012)

Kalenth raises his blade in a 2-handed grip, and charges at the bard, swinging his blade in a wide arc.



OOC:  great, a 4...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 15, 2012)

OOC: Yeah, a 12s not gonna 'cut' it .

Wymund Pratt steps back fastidiously as the Ranger runs at him and swings, a haughty look of disdain on his handsome features. "Did I tell you the one about the guy who found himself in the wrong opera house by mistake . . . ?"

Though his rational mind is telling him the words aren't at all humorous, Kalenth finds himself tickled. In fact, the urge to laugh is almost overpowering!

        *GM:*  Harken, Lanel and Dogan are up! I'll need a Will Save (DC 16) for Kalenth to avoid bursting into uncontrollable laughter.     

[sblock=Combat Status]

```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP      Condition[/u]
Kalenth            17/12/15    00                    
Wymund Pratt       17/12/15    00                    
Harken             15/13/12    00               
Lanel              12/12/10    00               
Koshka             15/14/13    00                
Dogan              17/10/17    04      Rage
```





[/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Jan 15, 2012)

The ranger begins cursing as he feels the compulsion...


----------



## PeteZero (Jan 16, 2012)

As Wymund is oo far away and Dogan canno charge, he double moves forward.

ooc are the chairs difficult terrain? If yes, he moves to be standing norh of Wymund


----------



## soulnova (Jan 16, 2012)

The silence should follow Dogan. Lanel will try to help Dogan and try also to get as close as he can to the bard to stop him. 


[sblock]In case I can't post this week:[/sblock] Next round, if he manages to get to 15ft from Pratt, Lanel will cast Color Spray on him (trying to avoid his comrades, of course).


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 17, 2012)

OOC: Let me know if this will work for positions. The chairs are difficult terrain, and I couldn't figure out a way to get Dogan north of Wymund without drawing an AoO - was this your intent? If so, just let me know and I'll move him (feel free to make an Acrobatics check if you wish - can't hurt . . .)


----------



## PeteZero (Jan 17, 2012)

ooc: That's alright. Just remembered he only has 30ft movement due to armor.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 17, 2012)

[sblock] Perfectly ok with the position.  Lanel will attempt to spam Color Spray avoiding to hit his friends[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 18, 2012)

[sblock=OOC soulnova]Only one problem with Lanel using Color Spray . . . I can't figure out how he's going to get outside the area of Silence and be within 15' of the bard. (And he had to take a double move to get where he is, so I guess that's two problems ).[/sblock]

        *GM:*  Any actions for Harken this round?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 18, 2012)

[sblock=OOC soulnova]Only one problem with Lanel using Color Spray . . . I can't figure out how he's going to get outside the area of Silence and be within 15' of the bard.[/sblock]

        *GM:*  PZ, any actions for Harken this round?


----------



## PeteZero (Jan 18, 2012)

Harken moves close to he edge of the silence


----------



## soulnova (Jan 18, 2012)

[sblock] It's ok then. He use his crossbow instead if needed. [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 19, 2012)

Wymund's mouth can be seen moving in the silence of Lanel's scroll . . . from the expression on his face, he's not saying very nice things as you all close in on him. Kalenth successfully shakes off the odd compulsion to laugh maniacally.

        *GM:*  Kalenth is up, then the bard, then the rest of the crew.     

[sblock=OOC - Requests and Invitations]Requests first: I'll need your names - at least the names under which you've registered your characters on the Paizo site - to put on your Chronicle sheets. Helfdan, I never got a PFS number for Kalenth, so I'll need that from you as well.

To the best of my recollection, you guys haven't bought or used up anything while on this adventure that would need to be recorded on your Chronicle sheets. If this recollection is faulty, I'd appreciate a correction.

Now the invitation: IronWolf is going to run Scenario 32 (I think - it's the one after Cassomir's Locker) for us. He's currently got three players, and has asked me to invite the three of you as well. Just let me know if your interested, either in an OOC post here or via PM.[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Jan 19, 2012)

[sblock]Uhm, ok, as this is my first PF Society game I'm not sure what name you are asking. I'm "soulnova" in the Paizo forum too. paizo.com - Paizo People: soulnova  Is that right?[/sblock]


EDIT:
[sblock=Invitation]And I also accept the invitation. [/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Jan 23, 2012)

Kalenth growls as he slashes once more at the slippery bard, both hands on the broadsword's hilt!  

[sblock=OOC]
Re invitation:  I'm in!!

I'm Helfdan in the Paizo boards as well. 
Action: attack!!
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 23, 2012)

[sblock=OOC - Invitations]Excellent! I'll let IronWolf know.

Also, for those who are interested I'd be willing to run the sequel to this one once we wrap IronWolf's game. I haven't read it, but I'm guessing it starts immediately on the heels of killing Wymund so we'll need to pretend you did IW's game either before or after this one . . . or just ignore the inconsistency .[/sblock]

Kalenth takes a short step forward and swings mightily at the bard . . . his sword cuts deep, and Wymund staggers a bit before launching a furious counterattack. He lunges forward with his rapier, scoring a feeble touch on the Ranger.

        *GM:*  The rest of the party is up.     

[sblock=Combat Status]

```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP      Condition[/u]
Kalenth            17/12/15    01                    
Wymund Pratt       17/12/15    12                    
Harken             15/13/12    00               
Lanel              12/12/10    00               
Koshka             15/14/13    00                
Dogan              17/10/17    04      Rage
```

        *GM:*  No map update - the only change is that Kalenth now occupies square S13.     
[/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Jan 23, 2012)

Dogan steps forward (T15) and swings


----------



## PeteZero (Jan 23, 2012)

Harken moves to U13 and atttacks with his sickle.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 23, 2012)

If the party doesn't get in his way, Lanel takes his chance and moves to S14 and tries to Color Spray Wymund. The cone should avoid Harken and Dogan... but if this is not true, then he just shoots from S12 with his crossbow.

Edit: [sblock]I don't know Pratt's HD, Will you roll the stunned rounds if any, Mogwli?[/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Jan 24, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Great - I will play Dogan through another adventure then, and just keep my finfgers crossed that he is out by the time you will start this one. Looking forward to part 2.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 24, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Just drop him into IronWolf's running of the third installment of the "The Devil We Know" story arc with Lanel and Kalenth. You'll all finish that one at the same time, and then we can hop back over here to Kaer Maga.

BTW, my router's messing around with me so I've got no Internet access at home right now. I'm going to try to get it up and running again tonight.[/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Jan 24, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Played already part 1 and 2 - with my alchemist, so just want to finish the story with him.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 24, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Ah, that makes sense![/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Jan 24, 2012)

[sblock]I'll use the cleric for that one. Seems like there are undead there so having her around will help, I guess. I'll jump back with Lanel for the sequel of this adventure. [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 25, 2012)

Dogan's sword inflicts another long gash down the bard's leg, but Harken has less luck with his sickle. Lanel, unable to find a place outside the area of silence that surrounds Dogan from which to cast his spell, takes aim with his crossbow; the bolt flies into the darkness behind the stage.

[sblock=OOC]Sorry, sn . . . the area of the Silence spell is just a little too beg for Lanel to get out of it and still be in range for his Color Spray. Let me know if you see a spot outside that light green circle that's within 15' of Wymund - I've been wrong before. In fact, it happens all too often 

I know I didn't put you in S14, but that would've been will withing the silenced area. Let me know if that's where you want to be placed to shoot the crossbow; it's an easy fix on the map.[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Status]

```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP      Condition[/u]
Kalenth            17/12/15    01                    
Wymund Pratt       17/12/15    16                    
Harken             15/13/12    00               
Lanel              12/12/10    00               
Koshka             15/14/13    00                
Dogan              17/10/17    04      Rage
```






[/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Jan 25, 2012)

The ranger moves to the foe's left, then attacks once more with his bloody blade.

[sblock=OOC]
5' step forward to flank the dastardly bard, then attack.  [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 25, 2012)

Poor Wymund Pratt falls to the ground, cloven nearly in twain. Silence reigns within the theater.

[sblock=OOC]Well played, Pathfinders! I'll post a complete wrap-up tonight, and get to work on finishing up your Chronicle sheets. Feel free to RP in the meantime - just be sure to move 20' away from Dogan before trying to speak .[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Jan 26, 2012)

"HA! It serves him well!" he rises his hands, forgetting for a second that his friends can't hear him. He gets on the stage to make a small bow to a invisible crowd. "Thank you, thank you, ladies and gentlemen. But this was a team effort. I would be dead without my comrades, no! My brothers in arms!" he claps at his companions and gives them a big smile.  "hehehe"

He climbs down and pats the rest in the back. "Well guys, we came through in one piece.  Remember I left _some stuff* _at Horis' place and I think we are good to go." he kicks slightly the motionless body of Pratt. "We also better look around and see if he had any other plan for that shadow lodge... or some money. That wouldn't hurt either." ;D


----------



## PeteZero (Jan 26, 2012)

Dogan smiles as Wymund falls, and gives the body a final kick [sblock=ooc]Making sure he is dead[/sblock], and helps searching around (take 20)


----------



## PeteZero (Jan 26, 2012)

As you wrap up - day job roll for Dogan, so 5gp extra
and he buys a wand of rejuvenate eidolon, lesser for 2PP


----------



## soulnova (Jan 26, 2012)

[sblock] I can only roll that if I have ranks in profession, right? [/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Jan 26, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Profession, craft or perform work, and yes, you need 1 rank at least in it[/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Jan 27, 2012)

The burly ranger wipes his sword clean on the dead man's cloak, then retrieves his axe.  He smiles at the mage's antics.  "He was a crafty one.  But you all did good. Lanel, whatever you did, it lent a lot of strength to my sword-arm!"  Almost as an afterthought, he checks the small wound from the bard's rapier.  Seeing it is not serious, he aids in the searching.  ((Take 20))


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 27, 2012)

Wymund is wearing a very nice chainmail shirt (+1), and you find a potion bottle (CMW) and two scrolls (Silence and Invisibility) as well. His shortbow is of excellent make (MW).

[sblock=OOC]Remember you still must purchase these items if you wish to use them beyond this scenario.[/sblock]

[sblock=Housekeeping]You'll each be getting the maximum gold for the scenario (512 GP) and 2 Prestige Points.

Items available for purchase off this Chronicle Sheet will be the scroll of invisibility and the scroll of silence.
Please let me know if you'd like to purchase this (or anything else available) so I can list it on your sheet. Items available are listed on page 19 of the Guide to Organized Play.

Do me a favor - if you spent any money during the adventure, do your best to recall and post it here or send me a PM. I'll do better with tracking such things the next time so I won't have to put this on you.

PZ, I've got Dogan's day job roll. Anyone else have a Craft, Profession or Perform skill for which you'd like to make a roll?

Finally, any suggestions for ways this could've been made a better experience for you as players? Feedback and constructive criticism are always welcome!

Please chime in here even if you don't wish to buy anything, just so I know you've gotten the message and are passing. Once I've heard back from you I'll finish up your chronicle sheet, put it up and PM you a link to it.[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Jan 27, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]This is what I got:


Starting 74gp

Goblins +30gp
Goons +64gp
Gav/Inn  -4gp
2 Cure light Wounds Potions -100gp
Scholar Outfit -5gp
Scroll of Silence -25gp
Scroll of Enlarge Person -25gp

+512 Final Reward

TOTAL: 521gp

Do I get to keep the 2 potions I bought previously?

Any suggestions on what should I buy? I suck at equipping. Besides, he can't carry much more. LOL[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 28, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Apologies for any mistakes in the following arising from my first time GM-ness.

From reading through the Guide to Organized Play, it looks like consumable items you purchase and use are gone - just as any item you buy between adventures would be. Items you find as part of the "encounter loot" that are listed on the Chronicle Sheet you can use during the adventure, but to carry them into future scenarios you have to purchase them.[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Jan 28, 2012)

[sblock]  Alright, then it means I can keep the 2 cure light wounds potions as I bought them, right? [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 28, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]As long as you didn't use them, you surely may! They're on the "always available list," so they don't have to be on the Chronicle sheet.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 28, 2012)

*Chronicle Sheets (Old Links - No Longer Valid)*

Thanks once more to everyone for a great game! Once IronWolf's game wraps I'll run the second installment of this story-arc (PFS #52 - The Twofold Demise). I'll post on the Social Group, and will let each of you know via mention or PM when I'm ready to start!

Here are your Chronicle Sheets. Look 'em over and make sure I've recorded everything. If you need a change made let me know; if not, make sure you save them with your character file as I'm giving no guarantees as to how long I'll keep them hosted here.

New links are HERE.

[MENTION=70171]PeteZero[/MENTION]: PFS 51 CS - Dogan
[MENTION=100131]vl.arandur[/MENTION]: PFS 51 CS - Harken
[MENTION=11732]Helfdan[/MENTION]: PFS 51 CS - Kalenth Asturian
[MENTION=92814]soulnova[/MENTION]: PFS 51 CS - Lanel Brandain

This session has been reported on the Paizo Boards.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 28, 2012)

question, what about the enemies' loot? 

Goblins +30gp
Goons +64gp


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 28, 2012)

That's a part of the 512 GP. The "Maximum Gold" listed on the Chronicle Sheet includes all monetary treasure that can be found in the scenario. If you miss something, the MG value is reduced by that amount.

My record keeping as we went was not the best, and I "railroaded" you a little to keep things moving (though "keep things moving" is a very relative term in PbP ), so rather than penalize you for something you might have missed because of this I gave you the max.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 28, 2012)

xD Then mine is all good. I need to download it and give it the next time I play with Lanel?  Right? Anything else I need to do with it?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 28, 2012)

Just include it with any materials you have for Lanel, as it's the only record of his accumulated wealth, fame and XP .


----------



## soulnova (Jan 28, 2012)

Yes, yes, wealth and fame. That's something he definitely wants. ;D 

Overall I liked the game. I understand there was some railroading but for me it was just fine.  I really hope to play with you again.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 28, 2012)

Likewise!


----------



## PeteZero (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks for running, can you please make a few changes to Dogan's sheet?
Hope it's not an issue, as you seemed to do it via adobe:
Scenario Chronicle # is 3, not 51 - never played so many   
Starting XP 2, so final 3
Starting gp 1 - which changes the rest....
Thanks,
Peter


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 28, 2012)

PeteZero said:


> Thanks for running, can you please make a few changes to Dogan's sheet?
> Hope it's not an issue, as you seemed to do it via adobe:
> Scenario Chronicle # is 3, not 51 - never played so many
> Starting XP 2, so final 3
> ...




Done!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 28, 2012)

After some gentle correction by PeteZero, I realized that the Scenario Chronicle Numbers are for a different purpose than I assumed. I've made the changes, and your sheets are now here:

Harken
Kalenth Asturian
Lanel Brandain

Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## PeteZero (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks, that's great!


----------



## PeteZero (Jan 29, 2012)

Just a question, would you be willing to sign of  Prince of Wolves and Plague of shadows - have both books (and read them)  for Dogan? Could send you a pic, if you want proof. They are part of the Pathfinder Tales series and if one has them, you can get a cert for them, esp., the Prince of Wolves one is rather nice.
If it's too much hassle, or you are too unfamiliar with it, no problems, I'll ask at another game.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm familiar with them; actually, I saw your request for IronWolf and will likely ask him to sign for me as well.

Send me the pics just so I can honestly say I've had the proof, and I'll get them posted up.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 29, 2012)

Excuse me, what's that about?


----------



## PeteZero (Jan 29, 2012)

If you certain Pathfinder books, you can get chronicles for them too. Just need proof, that you own them - all found here:
http://paizo.com/pathfinderSociety/resources


----------



## soulnova (Jan 29, 2012)

would that mean that my character would get a +1 exp for each one of those if I have them?


----------



## PeteZero (Jan 29, 2012)

No, only access, maybe a bonus to a knowledge or such things, but no gold, no PP, no XP. The Prince of Wolves is nice = +2 vs. intimidate by lycantrophes


----------



## soulnova (Jan 29, 2012)

Ohhh, I see. Nice nice.  Sorry for all these questions! Still getting the hang of the Society.


----------



## PeteZero (Jan 29, 2012)

Thank you so much, that's great! You should have an email by now.



Mowgli said:


> I'm familiar with them; actually, I saw your request for IronWolf and will likely ask him to sign for me as well.
> 
> Send me the pics just so I can honestly say I've had the proof, and I'll get them posted up.


----------



## Helfdan (Jan 30, 2012)

The +1 chain shirt would be worth 1,250gp, right?  It's a bit beyond our budget...  Thanks for running this, Mowgli!  It was a blast!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 31, 2012)

For now, it's beyond your budget. However, the Chronicle Sheet goes with your character - he'll get one for every adventure he completes and you'll need to give a copy to the GM for any future scenarios. He can buy anything off of any of his Chronicle Sheets, at any point in his career.


----------

